# Transfer emozionale e "famiglia allargata"



## Hygia (9 Novembre 2018)

L'altro giorno ero con l'altro mio uomo (chiamarlo amante mi sembra strano, ma non c'entra col topic). Stavamo parlando di noi, dei relativi matrimoni e famiglie. Mi sono scusata perché spesso gli ho parlato dei problemi con mio marito (lui ha fatto lo stesso con me), e gli ho detto che il mio matrimonio non è un suo problema. Lui con una sicurezza impressionante mi ha risposto "certo che lo è! Come il mio matrimonio è un problema tuo. E' il grande elefante nella stanza, possiamo cercare di ignorarlo ma lì rimane". 

Poi io gli dico "forse ti sembrerò pazza, ma alcuni giorni fa pensavo a come io abbia sviluppato un certo senso di protezione verso tua moglie e tuo figlio, come se il tuo senso di protezione per loro si sia trasferito a me". Lui risponde che prova lo stesso per mio marito. Gli ho detto che abbiamo creato una specie di "famiglia allargata", anche se gli altri membri non lo sanno. Ovviamente le famiglie rimangono distinte, ma ora sono in qualche modo unite.

Ragionavo poi su questo: spesso nel forum ho letto di persone che si affezionavano ai figli dell'amante, anche se non li avevano mai conosciuti. La cosa mi era sembrata strana all'epoca, ma ora comincia ad avere senso. Nel nostro caso, poi, conosciamo le relative famiglie, e ci si frequenta a volte tutti insieme, quindi c'è anche un contatto diretto.

Mi colpisce molto questo transfer di emozioni tra di noi, una cosa che non mi sarei mai aspettata. Lui dice che è incredibile che siamo così simili da questo punto di vista, ma a me non sembra così strano, nel senso che siamo evidentemente entrambi abbastanza empatici. 

Dal punto di vista antropologico, questi discorsi mi hanno fatto capire come gruppi di persone possano nascere da situazioni strane o complesse, dove spesso i legami tra gli individui non sono palesi.

Voi che ne pensate? Sì, lo so, amo farmi paranoie mentali...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2018)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2018)

Due amanti che frequentano le rispettive famiglie si definiscono empatici :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bruja (9 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Due amanti che frequentano le rispettive famiglie si definiscono empatici :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


L'alternativa è definirli sensibili, interessati indirettamente o impiccioni ma resterei sulle due prime... chissà se la "tresca" avrà un prosieguo o una fine, nel caso vedremo come andranno le empatie.
Comunque valutazioni a parte, a volte diventa una forma di sensibilità e delicatezza affettiva il preoccuparsi dei rispettivi figli, non per vera empatia, sarebbe una sensazione per conto terzi, ma per condivisione di interessi nell'ambito del sentimento d'amore che lega entrambi.


----------



## oriente70 (9 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Due amanti che frequentano le rispettive famiglie si definiscono empatici :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Che tenerezza [emoji41]


----------



## Foglia (9 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Brunetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Due amanti che frequentano le rispettive famiglie si definiscono empatici :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Coi figli posso capire. Se avessi un amante eviterei certamente la frequentazione del figlio, ma senz'altro resterei emotivamente coinvolta sia per cose belle che per cose brutte che gli dovessero capitare. E con questo capisco bene che non sono tagliata per fare l'amante 

Coi rispettivi coniugi eviterei queste forme di  "empatia" con l'amante . Famiglia allargata non si può sentire.

Se vogliamo metterla nel campo a metà tra l'articolo sul dna e sullo spiritualismo che oggi va tanto di moda (peccato che forse basterebbe avere un po' più di fede....) allora parliamo delle menate sull'aura. E sulle "contaminazioni" della stessa, anche per effetto di rapporti intimi. Facciamo prima dai


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2018)

L’affetto per i figli lo posso capire e mi sembra umano.
Ma definirsi ricchi di empatia quando si frequentano i rispettivi coniugi che si tradiscono è poco empatico.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Novembre 2018)

Hygia ha detto:


> L'altro giorno ero con l'altro mio uomo (chiamarlo amante mi sembra strano, ma non c'entra col topic). Stavamo parlando di noi, dei relativi matrimoni e famiglie. Mi sono scusata perché spesso gli ho parlato dei problemi con mio marito (lui ha fatto lo stesso con me), e gli ho detto che il mio matrimonio non è un suo problema. Lui con una sicurezza impressionante mi ha risposto "certo che lo è! Come il mio matrimonio è un problema tuo. E' il grande elefante nella stanza, possiamo cercare di ignorarlo ma lì rimane".
> 
> Poi io gli dico "forse ti sembrerò pazza, ma alcuni giorni fa pensavo a come io abbia sviluppato un certo senso di protezione verso tua moglie e tuo figlio, come se il tuo senso di protezione per loro si sia trasferito a me". Lui risponde che prova lo stesso per mio marito. Gli ho detto che abbiamo creato una specie di "famiglia allargata", anche se gli altri membri non lo sanno. Ovviamente le famiglie rimangono distinte, ma ora sono in qualche modo unite.
> 
> ...


Penso che può succedere.. 

In una mia primissima relazione extraconiugale (dove però non c'era quella conoscenza che dici tu) accadde qualcosa di simile

C'era viva preoccupazione per l'equilibrio familiare altrui, ed era sincera

Anche perché c'era una sorta di sensazione condivisa che se uno dei due legami ufficiali si fosse spezzato, avrebbe avuto l'effetto domino di spezzare anche l'equilibrio che c'era fra di noi

Cosa che poi si verificò puntualmente alla rottura del suo legame ufficiale


----------



## Hygia (9 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> C'era viva preoccupazione per l'equilibrio familiare altrui, ed era sincera


Mi sa che mi sono spiegata male io... L'empatia non è con le rispettive famiglie, ma tra di noi. Nel senso che la sua preoccupazione per la sua famiglia la percepisco anch'io e indirettamente diventa anche mia, e così vale per lui con la mia famiglia.
Le famiglie si frequentano per dovere, più che altro, nel senso che ci si frequentava prima che iniziasse la storia, e facciamo parte di un gruppo di persone e se cominciassimo a tagliarci fuori a vicenda da incontri in comune sarebbe molto strano. 

Skorpio ha centrato in pieno quello che intendevo, ovvero che la preoccupazione è per l'equilibrio familiare di entrambi ed è condivisa. Per questo parlavo di "famiglia allargata", in senso emozionale non reale. 

Poi qui leggo di coppie nelle quali uno non vuole sapere nulla della vita dell'altra. Io, sinceramente, non ce la farei, non ce la faccio neanche con amici e vicini, figuriamoci con una persona con cui condivido molto di più. Mi rendo conto, però, che non siamo tutti uguali.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2018)

Hygia ha detto:


> Mi sa che mi sono spiegata male io... L'empatia non è con le rispettive famiglie, ma tra di noi. Nel senso che la sua preoccupazione per la sua famiglia la percepisco anch'io e indirettamente diventa anche mia, e così vale per lui con la mia famiglia.
> Le famiglie si frequentano per dovere, più che altro, nel senso che ci si frequentava prima che iniziasse la storia, e facciamo parte di un gruppo di persone e se cominciassimo a tagliarci fuori a vicenda da incontri in comune sarebbe molto strano.
> 
> Skorpio ha centrato in pieno quello che intendevo, ovvero che la preoccupazione è per l'equilibrio familiare di entrambi ed è condivisa. Per questo parlavo di "famiglia allargata", in senso emozionale non reale.
> ...


Per fortuna che non siamo uguali. 
Nella vita bisognerebbe essere in grado di porsi dei limiti e rispettarli.


----------



## Hygia (9 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per fortuna che non siamo uguali.
> Nella vita bisognerebbe essere in grado di porsi dei limiti e rispettarli.


Certo, solo che ognuno di noi si pone limiti diversi. Alcuni li rispettano, e altri no, ma non è questo il punto. Il punto è che ciò che per me non è un limite, per te lo è, e viceversa.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Novembre 2018)

Hygia ha detto:


> Mi sa che mi sono spiegata male io... L'empatia non è con le rispettive famiglie, ma tra di noi. Nel senso che la sua preoccupazione per la sua famiglia la percepisco anch'io e indirettamente diventa anche mia, e così vale per lui con la mia famiglia.
> Le famiglie si frequentano per dovere, più che altro, nel senso che ci si frequentava prima che iniziasse la storia, e facciamo parte di un gruppo di persone e se cominciassimo a tagliarci fuori a vicenda da incontri in comune sarebbe molto strano.
> 
> Skorpio ha centrato in pieno quello che intendevo, ovvero che la preoccupazione è per l'equilibrio familiare di entrambi ed è condivisa. Per questo parlavo di "famiglia allargata", in senso emozionale non reale.
> ...


Capisco cosa intendi dire; succede anche a me.


----------



## Hygia (9 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Capisco cosa intendi dire; succede anche a me.


Mi consola che non sono sola... :up:


----------



## Foglia (9 Novembre 2018)

Hygia ha detto:


> Gli ho detto che abbiamo creato una specie di "famiglia allargata", anche se gli altri membri non lo sanno. Ovviamente le famiglie rimangono distinte, ma ora sono in qualche modo unite.
> 
> Dal punto di vista antropologico, questi discorsi mi hanno fatto capire come gruppi di persone possano nascere da situazioni strane o complesse, dove spesso i legami tra gli individui non sono palesi.


Scusa eh.

A me sta cosa inquieta.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2018)

Hygia ha detto:


> Certo, solo che ognuno di noi si pone limiti diversi. Alcuni li rispettano, e altri no, ma non è questo il punto. Il punto è che ciò che per me non è un limite, per te lo è, e viceversa.


Se riguardasse te il limite lo vedresti eccome. Solo che se lo passi tu ti senti pure piena di buoni sentimenti.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Novembre 2018)

Hygia ha detto:


> Mi sa che mi sono spiegata male io... L'empatia non è con le rispettive famiglie, ma tra di noi. Nel senso che la sua preoccupazione per la sua famiglia la percepisco anch'io e indirettamente diventa anche mia, e così vale per lui con la mia famiglia.
> Le famiglie si frequentano per dovere, più che altro, nel senso che ci si frequentava prima che iniziasse la storia, e facciamo parte di un gruppo di persone e se cominciassimo a tagliarci fuori a vicenda da incontri in comune sarebbe molto strano.
> 
> Skorpio ha centrato in pieno quello che intendevo, ovvero che la preoccupazione è per l'equilibrio familiare di entrambi ed è condivisa. Per questo parlavo di "famiglia allargata", in senso emozionale non reale.
> ...


Difficilmente chi non ha provato questa sensazione potrà in qualche modo collocare quanto descrivi

Aggiungi il fatto che x molti un/una amante ha senso di esistere nella misura in cui è un po' come una specie di Diabolik in versione erotica, che compare e scompare senza lasciare alone, materializzandosi x le 2/3 ore di trombata ogni tot, e nulla più.

La presenza di affettività tra amanti può suscitare quasi più pudore di un desiderio sconcio.

Se poi arriva a spingersi semplicemente dove una qualsiasi affettività degna di tale nome dovrebbe spingersi, e cioè auspicare che anche fuori dalle lenzuola lercie di un amplesso clandestino, l'altro stia comunque bene e viva con serenità e equilibrio le sue giornate, il podore può trasformarsi in sdegno


----------



## danny (10 Novembre 2018)

Hygia ha detto:


> Certo, solo che ognuno di noi si pone limiti diversi. Alcuni li rispettano, e altri no, ma non è questo il punto. Il punto è che ciò che per me non è un limite, per te lo è, e viceversa.


Se ti senti vicino a una persona non è facile escludere parti di quella persona in virtù esclusivamente del ruolo.
Questa tua vicinanza pertanto include lui, la sua storia, la sua famiglia, i suoi figli, a cui sai di voler bene in quanto suoi.


----------



## danny (10 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se riguardasse te il limite lo vedresti eccome. Solo che se lo passi tu ti senti pure piena di buoni sentimenti.


Si può volere molto bene a un amante.
E quando gli vuoi bene apprezzi e provi affetto per tutto quello che lo rappresenta e gli appartiene.
È molto umano, anche se visto da chi è tradito diventa ancor più doloroso e fastidioso.


----------



## danny (10 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Difficilmente chi non ha provato questa sensazione potrà in qualche modo collocare quanto descrivi
> 
> Aggiungi il fatto che x molti un/una amante ha senso di esistere nella misura in cui è un po' come una specie di Diabolik in versione erotica, che compare e scompare senza lasciare alone, materializzandosi x le 2/3 ore di trombata ogni tot, e nulla più.
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Lara3 (10 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Si può volere molto bene a un amante.
> E quando gli vuoi bene apprezzi e provi affetto per tutto quello che lo rappresenta e gli appartiene.
> È molto umano, anche se visto da chi è tradito diventa ancor più doloroso e fastidioso.


Ottima sintesi, quoto.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Difficilmente chi non ha provato questa sensazione potrà in qualche modo collocare quanto descrivi
> 
> Aggiungi il fatto che x molti un/una amante ha senso di esistere nella misura in cui è un po' come una specie di Diabolik in versione erotica, che compare e scompare senza lasciare alone, materializzandosi x le 2/3 ore di trombata ogni tot, e nulla più.
> 
> ...





danny ha detto:


> Se ti senti vicino a una persona non è facile escludere parti di quella persona in virtù esclusivamente del ruolo.
> Questa tua vicinanza pertanto include lui, la sua storia, la sua famiglia, i suoi figli, a cui sai di voler bene in quanto suoi.





danny ha detto:


> Si può volere molto bene a un amante.
> E quando gli vuoi bene apprezzi e provi affetto per tutto quello che lo rappresenta e gli appartiene.
> È molto umano, anche se visto da chi è tradito diventa ancor più doloroso e fastidioso.


Evidentemente non avete capito bene la situazione.
Se si vuole bene a una persona, si vuole ovviamente bene ai suoi figli.
Ma questi si sono messi insieme già conoscendo e frequentando le rispettive famiglie.
Se si vuole bene alla propria e alla altrui famiglia Questo costituisce il limite da non oltrepassare.


----------



## oriente70 (10 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Si può volere molto bene a un amante.
> E quando gli vuoi bene apprezzi e provi affetto per tutto quello che lo rappresenta e gli appartiene.
> È molto umano, anche se visto da chi è tradito diventa ancor più doloroso e fastidioso.


Però dal punto di vista umano è figo chi sa se può avvenire con altre persone o l'empatia si ferma a due bisognerebbe provare con 4 [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]
Allargare [emoji23] la capacità di transfer [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Skorpio (10 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evidentemente non avete capito bene la situazione.
> Se si vuole bene a una persona, si vuole ovviamente bene ai suoi figli.
> Ma questi si sono messi insieme già conoscendo e frequentando le rispettive famiglie.
> Se si vuole bene alla propria e alla altrui famiglia Questo costituisce il limite da non oltrepassare.


Io capisco il contenuto logico di ciò che dici

È un po' come quello sposato che dichiara interesse a una donna, e lei di rimando chiede lui se vuol bene alla moglie

In realtà una cosa può non escludere l'altra, e dove tu vedi un limite un'altra persona non lo vede, anzi vede uno spazio

Le esclusioni cone espressione a base logico matematica (SE ........ ALLORA...) le abbiamo un po' tutti, ma sono molto soggettive

Paradossalmente può essere che PRIMA di mettersi insieme e quindi di avere accesso alla altrui intimità, il decantato "bene" per i figli o famiglia altrui fosse un bene più moscio, diciamo.. un bene così.. tanto x far qualcosa

E magari DOPO sia addirittura aumentato o si sia strutturato


----------



## Nocciola (10 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evidentemente non avete capito bene la situazione.
> Se si vuole bene a una persona, si vuole ovviamente bene ai suoi figli.
> Ma questi si sono messi insieme già conoscendo e frequentando le rispettive famiglie.
> Se si vuole bene alla propria e alla altrui famiglia Questo costituisce il limite da non oltrepassare.


Sulla carta hai ragione
Poi la vita è un’altra cosa
Quello che un po’ infastidisce è che sembra che uno goda ancora di più in una situazione come questa 
Invece non è così.


----------



## Lostris (10 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evidentemente non avete capito bene la situazione.
> *Se* *si* *vuole* *bene* a *una* *persona*, *si* *vuole* *ovviamente* *bene* *ai* *suoi* *figli*.
> Ma questi si sono messi insieme già conoscendo e frequentando le rispettive famiglie.
> Se si vuole bene alla propria e alla altrui famiglia Questo costituisce il limite da non oltrepassare.


Ovviamente?

E Biancaneve? Cenerentola? 
Hansel e Gretel? 

Per il resto.... si fanno sempre dei distinguo, ma ricordiamoci che si sta parlando di tradimento.

Se nemmeno il “bene” che in teoria si vuole al proprio compagno va a costituire un limite da non oltrepassare, perché dovrebbe farlo quello che si può provare per una famiglia altrui?


----------



## Foglia (10 Novembre 2018)

Ragazzi....

Personalmente non contesto il fatto di augurarsi il meglio per chi ti porti a letto. Il che comprende, ovviamente, l'augurio che anche nella sua cerchia di affetti le cose vadano bene. Entro certi limiti, comunque, lo capisco. E costa tutto sommato anche poco.

Per me è inquietante (e lo ripeto) questo, che dice [MENTION=7195]Hygia[/MENTION]:

"_*Gli ho detto che abbiamo creato una specie di "famiglia allargata", anche se gli altri membri non lo sanno. Ovviamente le famiglie rimangono distinte, ma ora sono in qualche modo unite.

 Dal punto di vista antropologico, questi discorsi mi hanno fatto capire come gruppi di persone possano nascere da situazioni strane o complesse, dove spesso i legami tra gli individui non sono palesi*_."

Come se ci fosse una "rete internet" umana che mette in collegamento individui, per motivi agli stessi ignoti. Esiste, eh, quella rete. Esiste sul piano meramente oggettivo (amante e partner ufficiale hanno in comune qualcuno, voilà la rete), e può appunto anche esistere sul piano della affettività (almeno coi rispettivi figli).
A livello più o meno inconscio.

Ma pensare "uh, che bello! Abbiamo creato una famiglia allargata", "abbiamo unito le nostre famiglie!", o  "altro che gruppo di uozzap!" PER ME (e ripeto per me) è veramente inquietante.

Ognuno poi fa quel che vuole. Preferirei scopare piuttosto che pensare a che bel "gruppone", fatto di bei sentimenti (i miei!!!!) sto mettendo in piedi.


----------



## Vera (10 Novembre 2018)

Io non sono mai stata amante quindi mi scuso per il mio intervento da ignorante... A me sembra assurdo quello che hai scritto. Senso di protezione verso sua moglie e i suoi figli? Ti stai rendendo conto che ti stai scopando suo marito? Penso che nei rapporti extraconiugali si debba per lo meno mettere certi paletti. Ci dovrebbero essere corde che non si dovrebbero mai toccare.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ragazzi....
> 
> Personalmente non contesto il fatto di augurarsi il meglio per chi ti porti a letto. Il che comprende, ovviamente, l'augurio che anche nella sua cerchia di affetti le cose vadano bene. Entro certi limiti, comunque, lo capisco. E costa tutto sommato anche poco.
> 
> ...


Io penso volesse dire qualcosa del tipo che se io e te siamo amanti e tuo figlio si tronca un braccio ai giardinetti e tu me lo dici, non è che ti rispondo: "mi interessa una sega, ci si vede giovedì alle 15 x trombare"

Sono dispiaciuto, interessato, magari mi rendo disponibile per qualche necessità contingente, ecco..

Una cosa cosi


----------



## Foglia (10 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io penso volesse dire qualcosa del tipo che se io e te siamo amanti e tuo figlio si tronca un braccio ai giardinetti e tu me lo dici, non è che ti rispondo: "mi interessa una sega, ci si vede giovedì alle 15 x trombare"
> 
> Sono dispiaciuto, interessato, magari mi rendo disponibile per qualche necessità contingente, ecco..
> 
> Una cosa cosi



Eh.

Però leggi bene quello che scrive,  che forse non lo hai capito.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sulla carta hai ragione
> Poi la vita è un’altra cosa
> Quello che un po’ infastidisce è che sembra che uno goda ancora di più in una situazione come questa
> Invece non è così.


È lei che che si vuole sentire nobile proprio per l’aspetto meno nobile.
Ridimensionarsi fa bene a tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ovviamente?
> 
> E Biancaneve? Cenerentola?
> Hansel e Gretel?
> ...


Ovviamente SE si vuole BENE.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh.
> 
> Però leggi bene quello che scrive,  che forse non lo hai capito.


Più che capire queste credo siano situazioni che "senti"

E per sentirle (o non sentirle) devi esserci dentro, ed esserci in quella dimensione


----------



## Brunetta (10 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Più che capire queste credo siano situazioni che "senti"
> 
> E per sentirle (o non sentirle) devi esserci dentro, ed esserci in quella dimensione


 Il sentire è stato espresso a parole cercando non solo una razionalizzazione ...irrazionale, ma anche cercando una validazione etica :facepalm:


----------



## Foglia (10 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Più che capire queste credo siano situazioni che "senti"
> 
> E per sentirle (o non sentirle) devi esserci dentro, ed esserci in quella dimensione


Lo ha scritto.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lo ha scritto.


Si interpretano anche le leggi

Conta il sentimento che muove chI scrive

Anche una tizia una volta mi scrisse che mi amava, e dopo 3 settimane è sparita


----------



## Foglia (10 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si interpretano anche le leggi
> 
> Conta il sentimento che muove chI scrive
> 
> Anche una tizia una volta mi scrisse che mi amava, e dopo 3 settimane è sparita


Zio buono 

Qui si sta a parlare del fatto che i rapporti tra amanti creano "reti" emotive ed affettive per così dire "unificanti", tra gruppi familiari. Un po' come le radici che stanno sotto ognuno di noi, e che conosciamo (se ci va bene) per un paio di generazioni. Solo che, qui, la rete è di questo mondo, e non la conosciamo solo perché qualcuno ha avuto la brillante idea di volerci bene tramite l'amante.

Interpretiamo tutto, dai :up:


----------



## Skorpio (10 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Zio buono
> 
> Qui si sta a parlare del fatto che i rapporti tra amanti creano "reti" emotive ed affettive per così dire "unificanti", tra gruppi familiari. Un po' come le radici che stanno sotto ognuno di noi, e che conosciamo (se ci va bene) per un paio di generazioni. Solo che, qui, la rete è di questo mondo, e non la conosciamo solo perché qualcuno ha avuto la brillante idea di volerci bene tramite l'amante.
> 
> Interpretiamo tutto, dai :up:


Tu la ritieni una cosa possibile? NO

Io la ritengo possibile, anche perché ho vissuto qualcosa di simile

È da merde?
È da sudici?
È da ricovero?

Non lo so, ma non la ritengo una cosa impossibile, e lo comprendo perfettamente

Al netto di sensazioni moralistiche varie

Tutto qui


----------



## Bruja (10 Novembre 2018)

Va bene proviamo a rivedere passo passo ....



Hygia ha detto:


> L'altro giorno ero con l'altro mio uomo (chiamarlo amante mi sembra strano, ma non c'entra col topic). Stavamo parlando di noi, dei relativi matrimoni e famiglie. Mi sono scusata perché spesso gli ho parlato dei problemi con mio marito (lui ha fatto lo stesso con me), e gli ho detto che il mio matrimonio non è un suo problema. Lui con una sicurezza impressionante mi ha risposto "certo che lo è! Come il mio matrimonio è un problema tuo. E' il grande elefante nella stanza, possiamo cercare di ignorarlo ma lì rimane".
> 
> Il vostro problema è assolutamente diffuso e standard, siete amanti e non potreste mai, per ovvi motivi di opportunità, non dimostrare empatia verso i reciproci problemi.
> 
> ...


Non è una paranoia, solo un errore di interpretazione fra affetto ed attenzioni speculari verso un soggetto amato.
Scusa la durezza e la scarsa disposizione alla beatificazione di certe sensazioni, ma sia pur cinicamente, per me questa è la sola e pura verità.


----------



## Foglia (10 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Tu la ritieni una cosa possibile? NO*
> 
> Io la ritengo possibile, anche perché ho vissuto qualcosa di simile
> 
> ...


Io la ritengo possibile. Possibilissima.
Ciò detto, non la ritengo auspicabile, per ciò che è la mia sensibilità. Tanto è vero che non mi piace l'idea di essere amante (motivo per cui non lo sono mai stata), proprio perché non riuscirei a mettere (io per prima) una barriera tra chi mi porto a letto ed il suo mondo.

Ma capisco che è una questione di sensibilità. Ognuno ha la propria, e rispetto la tua.
Solo che per me, quello che [MENTION=7195]Hygia[/MENTION] scrive, non si risolve in un voler bene all'amante, e quindi nell'augurarsi semplicemente il bene anche di chi a lui vuole bene. E - peraltro - ho letto un messaggio differente in quel transfert emozionale. Non un "ti auguro il meglio". Ma un "amo in quanto tu ami". E di qui, considerazioni su un piano antropologico che personalmente non approvo.
Abbiamo diverse sensibilità.
Tutto qui pure per me.


----------



## Moni (10 Novembre 2018)

Razionalmente non è pensabile sta roba poi siamo umani capaci di provare più sentimenti ecc

Franacmanete poiché ho un caratteraccio però sto transfer lo ficcherei in tal posto a colei che dovesse sedersi a tavola con me mentre si scopa di nascosto mio marito
Ma proprio le avviterei  sto sentimento su per il....

Poi se ne sentono di ogni x cui non mi stupisco più

L ultima è di ieri sera la mia amica divorziata dal marito che x 3 anni le ha propinato amante a cene week end e a bordo campo del basket della figlia (erano amici si freq  come coppie e come genitori di compagni di squadra) ha saputo che sta tizia è diventata lesbica

Per cui ricapitolando lei ha lasciato il  il marito e rotto l amicizia
L altra coppia si è separata in seguito alla rivelazione 

I due traditori si sono messi insieme alla luce del mondo sino a qnd lei si è fatta beccare con una donna... Una mamma
E anche qui la portava a cena con il nuovo compagno (ex marito della mia amica)

  No va be.... Che ammucchiata e che cene incasinate


----------



## Foglia (10 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Razionalmente non è pensabile sta roba poi siamo umani capaci di provare più sentimenti ecc
> 
> Franacmanete poiché ho un caratteraccio *però sto transfer lo ficcherei in tal posto a colei che dovesse sedersi a tavola con me mentre si scopa di nascosto mio marito*
> Ma proprio le avviterei  sto sentimento su per il....
> ...



:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: (per il neretto ).

Scherzi a parte.... Torno seria. Credo che possa capitare di trovare l'amante nella cerchia di conoscenza di entrambi... Magari non è una situazione cercata. Io la eviterei per principio, ma capisco se succede.

Comunque..... Pure io avevo scritto in passato di un "fenomeno" con messaggi a metà tra l'imbarazzante e l'esilarante. 
Costui peraltro prima mi aveva proprio chiesto di "empatizzare" con la moglie straniera. A tacere che in effetti in un paio di occasioni mi aveva pure invitata a pranzo e/o cena, OVVIAMENTE IN PRESENZA DELLA MOGLIE :carneval:.

Moglie che è tornata dal Vietnam. L'ho rivista poco fa. Non so per quale motivo (visto che la confidenza si è via via "rarefatta" ) mi ha chiesto "Perché non torni insieme a tuo marito?" . Cioè lui (suo marito ) le ha parlato di me e della mia situazione, anche logistica attuale.

Ecco.... fino ad oggi non sapevo darmi spiegazione. Ora - al sospetto che siano scambisti -  si è aggiunto il timore che sia una famiglia altamente empatica :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Razionalmente non è pensabile sta roba poi siamo umani capaci di provare più sentimenti ecc
> 
> Franacmanete poiché ho un caratteraccio però sto transfer lo ficcherei in tal posto a colei che dovesse sedersi a tavola con me mentre si scopa di nascosto mio marito
> Ma proprio le avviterei  sto sentimento su per il....
> ...


Questa va diritto Nella top ten.


----------



## Hygia (12 Novembre 2018)

Rieccomi! Scusate ma sono stata via per lavoro.

Allora, ho letto  tutti i vostri messaggi, e faccio fatica a rispondere a tutti uno per  uno. Cerco comunque di sintetizzare le mie risposte.

1) non mi  sono trovata l'amante nella cerchia di conoscenze. Allora, io non ho MAI  cercato una storia extraconiugale, MAI. Avei potuto averne, e non mi è  mai interessato. Quando leggo di gente qui che ci cerca avventure su  siti, per me è inconcepibile, e non solo perché sono sposata. Una  persona deve davvero piacermi, essere davvero speciale perché mi  interessi, e non solo sessualmente. Quindi non pensate che io stessi  puntando lui o una relazione, proprio no! 
Se poi vogliamo metterla  che lui poteva non proporre la cosa (perché la cosa è nata da lui, non  da me) e io potevo dire di no, qua non ci piove. Ma visto che siamo in  un forum di infedeltà, la questione mi sembra ironica e leggermente  ipocrita.

2) non voglio bene a sua moglie o al figlio, avete  esagerato la cosa. A me la moglie sta parecchio sul caxxo, e mi stava da  ancora prima che lui mi piacesse. E' il tipo di persona che non reggo,  con la quale non legherei mai, ma proprio per carattere. Con questo non  mi scopo (usiamo termini vostri, io non lo definirei così) il marito  perché lei mi sta sul groppone o per vendetta. Per il figlio, mi spiace  molto perché penso sia  infelice e la colpa sia soprattutto per il  rapporto terribile che c'è tra i genitori. Mesi fa, prima di iniziare la  mia storia, avevo detto a lui che forse il ragazzo avrebbe bisogno di  supporto psicologico, visto che l'hanno notato tutti che come famiglia  sono un disastro e il ragazzo ne risente. Lui ha detto che questo  comportamento del figlio è una fase. A me spiace davvero per il ragazzo,  ma perché è una vittima del comportamento balordo dei genitori. Però se  non frega ai genitori, mica posso farci nulla io... 
Quello che  intendevo è che, se a livello razionale, di moglie e figlio mi interessa  come mi interessa la vita di qualsiasi mio conoscente, c'è una parte  irrazionale e più emotiva di me che sente come un legame con loro che  prima della storia non c'era. La sera in cui mi ha detto che voleva  avere una relazione con me, lui mi fa "l'unica cosa che mi preoccupa è  tuo marito", spiegando poi che teme che lui venga scottato se la storia  venisse fuori.

3) a chi dice "mi darebbe fastidio avere a tavola  chi si scopa mio marito": la prossima volta che lei mi propone di  vedersi, le risponderò che non mi pare il caso visto che mi scopo suo  marito. Scusate, la prendo sul ridere...  Credo che a nessuno faccia  piacere, come coniuge o amante, trovarsi di fronte l'altra/o, ma certe  situazioni sono inevitabili. 

4) non mi sento più nobile perché  proprio questo trasferimento di emozioni, e non giustifico il  tradimento. L'ho solo riportato per vedere se anche altri provano lo  stesso. Alcuni sì, alcuni no. Lavorando quotidianamente su famiglie,  anche se vissute parecchi anni fa, vi sorprendereste di come il concetto  di famiglia sia ben lontano da quello da Mulino Bianco che molti hanno.  E questi stessi magari non sanno di far parte di una rete più grande.  Sono considerazioni da deformazione professionale, e mi piacerebbe  vivere la storia a livello di una scopata alla volta come fanno tanti  qui, ma io non ci riesco.

Lui mi "sgrida" spesso perché dice che  analizzo troppo, che dovrei smettere di pensare. Però, d'altro canto,  vuole che gli dica tutto quello che penso perché non vuole ci siano  silenzi tra noi, perché i silenzi portano a incomprensioni, e a litigi,  etc. A me sembra una cosa normale parlare, ma lui è abituato,  evidentemente, a un rapporto completamente diverso. 
La settimana  scorsa mi ha detto una cosa che mi ha ferito profondamente, abbiamo  passato dei giorni brutti, e poi quando ne abbiamo parlato lui mi ha  detto che la sua frase era per prendere le parti di mio marito su una  questione, ma solo perché sa che il mio futuro è con mio marito, e  cercava di farmi ragionare razionalmente. Lui, che si definisce un  idiota dalla bocca larga che non si rende conto che dice fischi ma  intende fiaschi, aveva buona intenzioni ma ha fatto un disastro.  Apparentemente, disastri così ne ha fatti spesso nel suo matrimonio,  solo che la moglie, invece di parlare con lui, l'ha bellamente messo da  parte.


----------



## oriente70 (12 Novembre 2018)

Hygia ha detto:


> Rieccomi! Scusate ma sono stata via per lavoro.
> 
> Allora, ho letto  tutti i vostri messaggi, e faccio fatica a rispondere a tutti uno per  uno. Cerco comunque di sintetizzare le mie risposte.
> 
> ...


Mi piace la frasepunto 2 alla fine : lui mi fa "l'unica cosa che mi preoccupa è tuo marito", spiegando poi che teme che lui venga scottato se la storia venisse fuori.
Scottato è poco [emoji23] .
Punto 4 : Lui mi "sgrida" spesso perché dice che  analizzo troppo, che dovrei smettere di pensare. Però, d'altro canto,  vuole che gli dica tutto quello che penso perché non vuole ci siano  silenzi tra noi, perché i silenzi portano a incomprensioni, e a litigi,  etc.[emoji41][emoji41][emoji41] Si sta zitti solo con il coniuge [emoji3] perché poi il coniuge ci devono essere incomprensioni e litigi  o peggio prenderlo/a in giro [emoji41]  intanto il cojone o la cojona di turno non se ne accorgerà troppo stupido/a [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41][emoji41].
E poi io so arcaico [emoji23][emoji23] .


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2018)

Se non ti offendi come altri, ma anche se ti offendi, lasciami dire che fai ridere.
Sembri come quegli abili dialetticamente (ero una studentessa così, lo so) che, interrogati su un argomento, attraverso una serie di collegamenti riescono a parlare di un altro.
Però nel tuo caso sembra che tu non ti renda conto che siete l’uno la stampella dell’altro matrimonio. 
Invece di avere il coraggio di chiudere un matrimonio che non funziona, al punto da fare stare male il figlio, lui cerca una compensazione in te, ovviamente aggravando la situazione.
Vorrei sapere se davvero pensi che una persona possa essere impegnata a far funzionare il proprio matrimonio se cerca e trova altrove conforto, sesso, confidenza? 
Se una persona non la vuoi frequentare non la frequenti, semplicemente.
Normalmente si fanno i salti mortali per frequentare le persone a cui si tiene veramente, basta declinare pensando che possono intervenire stanchezze, impegni di lavoro, malesseri che non consentono di partecipare alle cene.
Certamente è diverso se siete casalinghe nel paesino, ma pare che tu abbia un lavoro impegnativo.
Evidentemente questa frequentazione ti fa piacere.
Soprattutto non vorreste ...rimanere scottati.
Nella vita si può fare di tutto, ma proclamarsi nobili e mostrizzare le vittime è un po’ troppo.


----------



## Hygia (12 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non ti offendi come altri, ma anche se ti offendi, lasciami dire che fai ridere.
> Sembri come quegli abili dialetticamente (ero una studentessa così, lo so) che, interrogati su un argomento, attraverso una serie di collegamenti riescono a parlare di un altro.
> Però nel tuo caso sembra che tu non ti renda conto che siete l’uno la stampella dell’altro matrimonio.
> Invece di avere il coraggio di chiudere un matrimonio che non funziona, al punto da fare stare male il figlio, lui cerca una compensazione in te, ovviamente aggravando la situazione.
> ...


Tranquilla, nessuna offesa. 
Allora, la storia della compensazione l'avevo già tirata fuori io nell'altro post. C'è da dire, però, che non credo di essere la stampella del suo matrimonio: per lui il matrimonio è finito, e me l'ha detto ben prima che la storia iniziasse. Il matrimonio era finito per lei ancora prima che per lui, nel senso che è stata lei a chiudere. Gli ho chiesto varie volte perché non hanno divorziato, considerando che sono entrambi persone intelligenti e di cultura (nessuno qui fa la casalinga di paese). Lui mi ha sempre dato risposte evasive, dicendo che per lui il matrimonio è una promessa, etc etc. Quindi non so quale sia il vero motivo per lui. A lei, secondo me, le cose vanno bene così, oppure ha paura di non trovare un altro, non so.
Riguardo agli incontri comuni, c'è stata solo una festa da loro da quando stiamo insieme, e l'avrei evitata volentieri. Peccato che ci avevano invitato a una cena solo noi quattro quella sera, ma poi la serata è diventata una festa. Se avessimo anche rinunciato all'ultimo, cosa poco credibile visto che avevamo detto sì due mesi prima, ci avrebbero invitato di nuovo. 
Parlando del mio matrimonio, sto seriamente considerando di parlare (nel senso che ho anche già trovato la persona) con un consulente matrimoniale con mio marito, per risolvere un po' di questioni tra di noi. So che iniziare questo percorso sarà la fine con l'altro. Devo solo trovare un momento per parlarne con mio marito seriamente e con calma (e non ditemi "se vuoi il tempo lo trovi", perché tra lavoro mio e suo a volte ci vediamo per qualche ora a settimana!).


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2018)

Hygia ha detto:


> Tranquilla, nessuna offesa.
> Allora, la storia della compensazione l'avevo già tirata fuori io nell'altro post. C'è da dire, però, che non credo di essere la stampella del suo matrimonio: per lui il matrimonio è finito, e me l'ha detto ben prima che la storia iniziasse. Il matrimonio era finito per lei ancora prima che per lui, nel senso che è stata lei a chiudere. Gli ho chiesto varie volte perché non hanno divorziato, considerando che sono entrambi persone intelligenti e di cultura (nessuno qui fa la casalinga di paese). Lui mi ha sempre dato risposte evasive, dicendo che per lui il matrimonio è una promessa, etc etc. Quindi non so quale sia il vero motivo per lui. A lei, secondo me, le cose vanno bene così, oppure ha paura di non trovare un altro, non so.
> Riguardo agli incontri comuni, c'è stata solo una festa da loro da quando stiamo insieme, e l'avrei evitata volentieri. Peccato che ci avevano invitato a una cena solo noi quattro quella sera, ma poi la serata è diventata una festa. Se avessimo anche rinunciato all'ultimo, cosa poco credibile visto che avevamo detto sì due mesi prima, ci avrebbero invitato di nuovo.
> Parlando del mio matrimonio, sto seriamente considerando di parlare (nel senso che ho anche già trovato la persona) con un consulente matrimoniale con mio marito, per risolvere un po' di questioni tra di noi. So che iniziare questo percorso sarà la fine con l'altro. Devo solo trovare un momento per parlarne con mio marito seriamente e con calma (e non ditemi "se *vuoi* il tempo lo trovi", perché tra lavoro mio e suo a volte ci vediamo per qualche ora a settimana!).


Ti sei risposta da sola.

Questa risposta è in contraddizione con quanto hai detto prima. Se vi dite tutto, poi non vi dite la ragione per cui non si separano? Lamentarsi va bene, il resto no.


----------



## Foglia (12 Novembre 2018)

Hygia ha detto:


> 2) non voglio bene a sua moglie o al figlio, avete  esagerato la cosa. A me la moglie sta parecchio sul caxxo, e mi stava da  ancora prima che lui mi piacesse. E' il tipo di persona che non reggo,  con la quale non legherei mai, ma proprio per carattere. Con questo non  mi scopo (usiamo termini vostri, io non lo definirei così) il marito  perché lei mi sta sul groppone o per vendetta. Per il figlio, mi spiace  molto perché penso sia  infelice e la colpa sia soprattutto per il  rapporto terribile che c'è tra i genitori. Mesi fa, prima di iniziare la  mia storia, avevo detto a lui che forse il ragazzo avrebbe bisogno di  supporto psicologico, visto che l'hanno notato tutti che come famiglia  sono un disastro e il ragazzo ne risente. Lui ha detto che questo  comportamento del figlio è una fase. A me spiace davvero per il ragazzo,  ma perché è una vittima del comportamento balordo dei genitori. Però se  non frega ai genitori, mica posso farci nulla io...
> Quello che  intendevo è che, se a livello razionale, di moglie e figlio mi interessa  come mi interessa la vita di qualsiasi mio conoscente, c'è una parte  irrazionale e più emotiva di me che sente come un legame con loro che  prima della storia non c'era. La sera in cui mi ha detto che voleva  avere una relazione con me, lui mi fa "l'unica cosa che mi preoccupa è  tuo marito", spiegando poi che teme che lui venga scottato se la storia  venisse fuori.
> .


Oh. Perdona, eh., ma eri tu che parlavi di transfert emozionale e di famiglia allargata. E di antropologia.
Con questi presupposti.... Me cojoni!!!


----------



## oriente70 (12 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oh. Perdona, eh., ma eri tu che parlavi di transfert emozionale e di famiglia allargata. E di antropologia.
> Con questi presupposti.... Me cojoni!!!


Ma non capisci [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].


----------



## Foglia (12 Novembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma non capisci [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].


Non ho mai condannato il tradimento in sé. Ma no. In questo caso non capisco  

Cioè.... Non sono traditrice. Sono empatica. E per giunta, provo empatia per chi invero mi sta pure sulle balle. Oh rega'....


----------



## oriente70 (12 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non ho mai condannato il tradimento in sé. Ma no. In questo caso non capisco
> 
> Cioè.... Non sono traditrice. Sono empatica. E per giunta, provo empatia per chi invero mi sta pure sulle balle. Oh rega'....





Foglia ha detto:


> Non ho mai condannato il tradimento in sé. Ma no. In questo caso non capisco
> 
> Cioè.... Non sono traditrice. Sono empatica. E per giunta, provo empatia per chi invero mi sta pure sulle balle. Oh rega'....


Speriamo trovi tempo per il consulente matrimoniale [emoji41].
Ma mi sorge un dubbio come lo spiegherà all'amante [emoji41] visto che sono così vicini vicini [emoji41].
O c'è anche il consulente per l'amante ? [emoji41]


----------



## Foglia (12 Novembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Speriamo trovi tempo per il consulente matrimoniale [emoji41].
> Ma mi sorge un dubbio come lo spiegherà all'amante [emoji41] visto che sono così vicini vicini [emoji41].
> O c'è anche il consulente per l'amante ? [emoji41]


Ma questo guarda... Lo capisco già di più. Non voglio neanche giudicare.

Mi inquietava proprio l'idea compiaciuta di avere creato "allegri gruppi" di persone inconsapevoli. Oh. Non lo ho scritto io. Ora esce fuori che la moglie per cui empatizza le sta pure sulle palle. No comment!!! Chiedo scusa se sarò superficiale.


----------



## oriente70 (12 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma questo guarda... Lo capisco già di più. Non voglio neanche giudicare.
> 
> Mi inquietava proprio l'idea compiaciuta di avere creato "allegri gruppi" di persone inconsapevoli. Oh. Non lo ho scritto io. Ora esce fuori che la moglie per cui empatizza le sta pure sulle palle. No comment!!! Chiedo scusa se sarò superficiale.


Bè empatizza le stesse cose dell'amante [emoji16]: la moglie gli sta sui cojoni [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Foglia (12 Novembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Bè empatizza le stesse cose dell'amante [emoji16]: la moglie gli sta sui cojoni [emoji23][emoji23]


In effetti potrebbe essere la lettura


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Novembre 2018)

Hygia ha detto:


> L'altro giorno ero con l'altro mio uomo (chiamarlo amante mi sembra strano, ma non c'entra col topic). Stavamo parlando di noi, dei relativi matrimoni e famiglie. Mi sono scusata perché spesso gli ho parlato dei problemi con mio marito (lui ha fatto lo stesso con me), e gli ho detto che il mio matrimonio non è un suo problema. Lui con una sicurezza impressionante mi ha risposto "certo che lo è! Come il mio matrimonio è un problema tuo. E' il grande elefante nella stanza, possiamo cercare di ignorarlo ma lì rimane".
> 
> Poi io gli dico "forse ti sembrerò pazza, ma alcuni giorni fa pensavo a come io abbia sviluppato un certo senso di protezione verso tua moglie e tuo figlio, come se il tuo senso di protezione per loro si sia trasferito a me". Lui risponde che prova lo stesso per mio marito. Gli ho detto che abbiamo creato una specie di "famiglia allargata", anche se gli altri membri non lo sanno. Ovviamente le famiglie rimangono distinte, ma ora sono in qualche modo unite.
> 
> ...


Tra i messaggi che intercettai dalla tresca di mio marito , quello che più mi fece andare in bestia fu lei che gli mandava gli accrediti omaggio per un film dicendo che ci sarebbe potuto andare  con i nostri figli...
Li mi sono detta..”se dovessi morire precocemente, con tutte si potrebbe mettere mio marito ma non con questa!  Gli lancerei una maledizione suprema!”
L’ho trovata una cosa estremamente di cattivo gusto e invadente, oltre all’evidente tentativo  di aggraziarsi mio marito mostrando empatia per i suoi figli....
Fortunatamente lui ha declinato ..
Questo per darti un’idea....Coniuge e figli, dell’empatia dell’amante ne fanno volentieri a meno ...ti assicuro ..che se la tenessero per loro (reciprocamente ).


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Zio buono
> 
> Qui si sta a parlare del fatto che i rapporti tra amanti creano "reti" emotive ed affettive per così dire "unificanti", tra gruppi familiari. Un po' come le radici che stanno sotto ognuno di noi, e che conosciamo (se ci va bene) per un paio di generazioni. Solo che, qui, la rete è di questo mondo, e non la conosciamo solo perché qualcuno ha avuto la brillante idea di volerci bene tramite l'amante.
> 
> Interpretiamo tutto, dai :up:


Quotone


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2018)

C





Jacaranda ha detto:


> Tra i messaggi che intercettai dalla tresca di mio marito , quello che più mi fece andare in bestia fu lei che gli mandava gli accrediti omaggio per un film dicendo che ci sarebbe potuto andare  con i nostri figli...
> Li mi sono detta..”se dovessi morire precocemente, con tutte si potrebbe mettere mio marito ma non con questa!  Gli lancerei una maledizione suprema!”
> L’ho trovata una cosa estremamente di cattivo gusto e invadente, oltre all’evidente tentativo  di aggraziarsi mio marito mostrando empatia per i suoi figli....
> Fortunatamente lui ha declinato ..
> Questo per darti un’idea....Coniuge e figli, dell’empatia dell’amante ne fanno volentieri a meno ...ti assicuro ..che se la tenessero per loro (reciprocamente ).


Sei tu che non sai apprezzare tanta sollecitudine! :carneval:


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C
> Sei tu che non sai apprezzare tanta sollecitudine! :carneval:


Hahah
Hai proprio ragione....


----------



## Skorpio (14 Novembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Bè empatizza le stesse cose dell'amante [emoji16]: la moglie gli sta sui cojoni [emoji23][emoji23]


Io credo che l'empatia fosse riferita non alla persona ma a un interesse x l'equilibrio e la serenità dell'altro nel quotidiano

Es classico di NON empatia: 

Lui a lei: (tra amanti)
Ieri abbiamo furiosamente litigato in casa, e sono stato male tutto il giorno

Lei pensa "alee' evvai!! Hanno litigato .. bene!! Beeene!! Ci godooo!!"

Mi sembra semplice


----------



## Foglia (14 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io credo che l'empatia fosse riferita non alla persona ma a un interesse x l'equilibrio e la serenità dell'altro nel quotidiano
> 
> Es classico di NON empatia:
> 
> ...


Ma hai letto cosa ha scritto Hygia o stai parlando a caso?


----------



## oriente70 (14 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io credo che l'empatia fosse riferita non alla persona ma a un interesse x l'equilibrio e la serenità dell'altro nel quotidiano
> 
> Es classico di NON empatia:
> 
> ...


Infatti l'amante ha problemi con la moglie e lei conseguentemente odia la suddetta [emoji41]. È empatia pure questa [emoji16].


----------



## Skorpio (14 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma hai letto cosa ha scritto Hygia


Io si. 

(Hygia ore 15.41) La settimana scorsa mi ha detto una cosa che mi ha ferito profondamente, abbiamo passato dei giorni brutti, e poi quando ne abbiamo parlato lui mi ha detto che la sua frase era per prendere le parti di mio marito su una questione, ma solo perché sa che il mio futuro è con mio marito, e cercava di farmi ragionare razionalmente

Ho letto, e ho anche esperienza emotiva di quel che ho letto


----------



## Foglia (14 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io si.
> 
> (Hygia ore 15.41) La settimana scorsa mi ha detto una cosa che mi ha ferito profondamente, abbiamo passato dei giorni brutti, e poi quando ne abbiamo parlato lui mi ha detto che la sua frase era per prendere le parti di mio marito su una questione, ma solo perché sa che il mio futuro è con mio marito, e cercava di farmi ragionare razionalmente
> 
> Ho letto, e ho anche esperienza emotiva di quel che ho letto


Ne hai letto una minima parte.
Perché dice ben altro.
Comunque personalmente non darei all'amante il ruolo di consulente matrimoniale


----------



## Skorpio (14 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ne hai letto una minima parte.
> Perché dice ben altro.
> Comunque personalmente non darei all'amante il ruolo di consulente matrimoniale


Ma l'esperienza emotiva mi fa riconoscere sensazioni in certe parti, al di là delle "informazioni" 

Non è questione di consulenza, è questione che (può capitare che) se uno si sente legato ad un'altra persona, la sua quotidianità gli interessa e gli interessa che la viva bene

So che qui sono tutti grandi Trombatori e trombatrici,  e va di moda l'amante che fuori dal letto nessuna pietà.. e se uno si permettesse di interessarsi al benessere dell'altro anche fuori dalle lenzuola, è visto un po' come un marziano dalle fattezze buffe e dall'andatura ridicola

Però capita.. buffo, ma capita


----------



## Skorpio (14 Novembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Infatti l'amante ha problemi con la moglie e lei conseguentemente odia la suddetta [emoji41]. È empatia pure questa [emoji16].


Capisco la benevola presa di giro che si tenta di innescare

E può anche starci la presa di giro, perché no, e va anche accolta con simpatia, secondo me

La realtà a volte appare ridicola ai nostri occhi, e a volte lo è pure

Ciò non toglie che è e resta realtà con la quale confrontarsi e fare in qualche modo i conti

Ognuno come può come sa, e dalla posizione in cui può o sa collocarsi

Resta inteso che girarsi di là o spernacchiare è una opzione, da accogliere con simpatia secondo me, lo ripeto


----------



## oriente70 (14 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Capisco la benevola presa di giro che si tenta di innescare
> 
> E può anche starci la presa di giro, perché no, e va anche accolta con simpatia, secondo me
> 
> ...


empatia Capacità di porsi nella situazione di un’altra persona o, più esattamente, di comprendere immediatamente i processi psichici dell’altro. Con questo termine si suole rendere in italiano quello tedesco di Einfühlung.
Fatti una risata [emoji41].


----------



## Foglia (14 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma l'esperienza emotiva mi fa riconoscere sensazioni in certe parti, al di là delle "informazioni"
> 
> Non è questione di consulenza, è questione che (può capitare che) se uno si sente legato ad un'altra persona, la sua quotidianità gli interessa e gli interessa che la viva bene
> 
> ...


Tutto puoi dire di me, tranne che io sia una grande trombatrice 

Cio' detto: io ho la sensazione che tu intenda una cosa diversa da quella di chi ha aperto il  3d (poi ha corretto un po' il tiro dicendo che abbiamo esagerato.... Ma cazzarola: non lo ho intitolato io transfer emozionale e famiglie allargate! Ne' ho scomodato io l'antropologia. Per intenderci).
E' ovvio che se io e te siamo amanti, mi fa piacere se tu vivi un bel quotidiano. Ma non so come dire... Non la vorrei "conoscere", la tua famiglia. Non solo in senso fisico. (che soprattutto in piccole realtà capita. Non la vorrei conoscere quasi. "da dentro". O trovarmi a dare ragione a tua moglie perché sono in qualche misura interessata. E al di là della. "chiacchiera", se fossi sposata a maggior ragione, a mio figlio non ti dovresti proprio avvicinare. Ne' darmi consigli. E' chiaro che magari lo sfogo capita. Ma non è che sarei contenta al pensiero di  "avere creato un gruppo". Di "avere unificato". Questo contestavo. Non che a un amante tu non possa mai dire nulla del quotidiano. Ma il tuo quotidiano non deve stare al centro dei discorsi con una amante. Lo puoi fare con un amico. Cioè. Per il resto credo che lo sappia anche il gatto, che il rapporto tra amanti  "dipende" in qualche misura dall'andamento di quello ufficiale. Solo che anche lì preferirei parlare di altro, e riservare certi argomenti ad altri. Passi il figlio. Ma nessuno può realmente  "empatizzare" per qualcuno di cui materialmente poi concorre a far danno. Perché questo è. Hygia addirittura la detesta, la moglie di lui. Fossi in lui, gliene parleresti?


----------



## Foglia (14 Novembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> empatia Capacità di porsi nella situazione di un’altra persona o, più esattamente, di comprendere immediatamente i processi psichici dell’altro. Con questo termine si suole rendere in italiano quello tedesco di Einfühlung.
> Fatti una risata [emoji41].


Taccio il fatto (che in verità mi ha colpita) che è persino arrivata a dare ad entrambi dei genitori inadatti a crescere e ad educare il figlio (questo è arrivata a pensarlo del suo amante, anche). Al di là dell'arrogarsi la capacità di educare figli altrui, direi proprio... Alla facciazza di sta gran cazzo di empatia, comunque!


----------



## Lara3 (14 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io credo che l'empatia fosse riferita non alla persona ma a un interesse x l'equilibrio e la serenità dell'altro nel quotidiano
> 
> Es classico di NON empatia:
> 
> ...


Capisco cosa intendi dire...
Un altro esempio migliore forse è questo: lui dice che la moglie ha un problema di salute. Niente di grave, problemi che si possono risolvere. Allora l’amante cosa può fare ?
Festeggiare e mi sembra veramente squallido oppure scambiare 2 parole per confortarlo e perché no, se possibile dare un consiglio ?
Perché si tratta di una persona per lui importante e per quale prova affetto, anche se amore non c'è più.

Ci sono altre alternative ad un scenario simile ?


----------



## Skorpio (14 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Capisco cosa intendi dire...
> Un altro esempio migliore forse è questo: lui dice che la moglie ha un problema di salute. Niente di grave, problemi che si possono risolvere. Allora l’amante cosa può fare ?
> Festeggiare e mi sembra veramente squallido oppure scambiare 2 parole per confortarlo e perché no, se possibile dare un consiglio ?
> Perché si tratta di una persona per lui importante e per quale prova affetto, anche se amore non c'è più.
> ...


Infatti...

Come un'amicizia, no?

Solo che siccome c'è il solito sesso nel mezzo, allora si deve diventare tutti bestie 

La prima persona che incontrai, aveva il suo uomo che cercava lavoro, faceva i colloqui, sperava, si arrangiava

Io chiedevo come era andato il colloquio, se lei avesse sensazioni positive.. se lo vedeva sfiduciato oppure no

Che mica vuol dire che per il suo onomastico (di lui) gli preparavo la torta al cioccolato coi cuoricini sopra eh..

Manco lo conoscevo

Ma mi interessavo, speravo sinceramente che trovasse un lavoro, Perché ciò andava nella direzione di un benessere anche per lei

È vietato?

Pare di sì

Si deve diventare tutti bestie per via del sesso..


----------



## Foglia (14 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Infatti...
> 
> Come un'amicizia, no?
> 
> ...


Credo che la differenza sia più o meno quella che corre con l'amicizia, ribaltata dall'altra parte.
Che un amico lo presento a casa.
Un amante evito.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' ovvio che se io e te siamo amanti, mi fa piacere se tu vivi un bel quotidiano.


È ovvio dici? Nel quotidiano della mia relazione ufficiale?
Con la mia compagna ufficiale?

Per te forse lo sarebbe, non so..

Ma credimi sulla parola se ti dico che hai ancora da vedere un bel mondo.. 

Altro che ovvio.. :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (14 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Credo che la differenza sia più o meno quella che corre con l'amicizia, ribaltata dall'altra parte.
> Che un amico lo presento a casa.
> Un amante evito.


Non ne dubito.

Ma ti assicuro che l'emotività individuale gioca scherzi strani, e chi ha provato queste cose, maschio o femmina che sia, potrà darmi ragione

L'emotività non segue protocolli


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non ne dubito.
> 
> Ma ti assicuro che l'emotività individuale gioca scherzi strani, e chi ha provato queste cose, maschio o femmina che sia, potrà darmi ragione
> 
> L'emotività non segue protocolli


Oh ma fai finta di non capire?
Non è questione di dire e sentire “mi dispiace” come dispiace di chiunque o perfino semplicemente per forma di cortesia. È che parlava di una straordinaria empatia e di famiglia allargata e di compartecipazione per il bene delle reciproche famiglie (che tradiscono) e con la moglie di lui che le sta pure antipatica.


----------



## Foglia (14 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh ma fai finta di non capire?
> Non è questione di dire e sentire “mi dispiace” come dispiace di chiunque o perfino semplicemente per forma di cortesia. È che parlava di una straordinaria empatia e di famiglia allargata e di compartecipazione per il bene delle reciproche famiglie (che tradiscono) e con la moglie di lui che le sta pure antipatica.


Prova tu. Io getto la spugna.

E' un mio limite eh. Certe cose le esaspero pure io.


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Tra i messaggi che intercettai dalla tresca di mio marito , quello che più mi fece andare in bestia fu lei che gli mandava gli accrediti omaggio per un film dicendo che ci sarebbe potuto andare  con i nostri figli...
> Li mi sono detta..”se dovessi morire precocemente, con tutte si potrebbe mettere mio marito ma non con questa!  Gli lancerei una maledizione suprema!”
> L’ho trovata una cosa estremamente di cattivo gusto e invadente, oltre all’evidente tentativo  di aggraziarsi mio marito mostrando empatia per i suoi figli....
> Fortunatamente lui ha declinato ..
> Questo per darti un’idea....Coniuge e figli, dell’empatia dell’amante ne fanno volentieri a meno ...ti assicuro ..che se la tenessero per loro (reciprocamente ).


Quel meraviglioso regalo di compleanno di lui a mia figlia.
Un orologio. 
Buttato, ovviamente.


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2018)

Uno che entra a gamba tesa così, non solo scopando mia moglie, che è comprensibile come desiderio e volontà, ma usando mia figlia per sedurre lei non può avere alcun tipo di comprensione.
Sono poco empatico in questo, lo so. ))))


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Infatti...
> 
> Come un'amicizia, no?
> 
> ...


E non c’eri quando sono entrata io che ho tenuto per un’estate tutti i week il figlio del mio amante mentre lui era da mesi in ospedale 
Io credo che sia fondamentale essere sincere con se stesse sul perché si fanno certi gesti
Io lo rifarei mille volte. E sono molto legata a quel ragazzo e lui a me
Ovvio che se scoprisse avrebbe giustamente i dubbi sul mio agire. L’importanye Resta per me sapere che ci sono stata in un momento di bisogno di una famiglia in difficoltà


----------



## Foglia (14 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E non c’eri quando sono entrata io che ho tenuto per un’estate tutti i week il figlio del mio amante mentre lui era da mesi in ospedale
> Io credo che sia fondamentale essere sincere con se stesse sul perché si fanno certi gesti
> Io lo rifarei mille volte. E sono molto legata a quel ragazzo e lui a me
> Ovvio che se scoprisse avrebbe giustamente i dubbi sul mio agire. L’importanye Resta per me sapere che ci sono stata in un momento di bisogno di una famiglia in difficoltà


Più che altro, se fossi la madre, e lo scoprissi, saresti veramente in una posizione ingiustificabile.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Più che altro, se fossi la madre, e lo scoprissi, saresti veramente in una posizione ingiustificabile.


Ne sono consapevole e credo reagirei come lei 
Ripeto io conosco le mie motivazioni e so che come l’svrei Fatto per qualsiasi amico l’ho fatto per lui.


----------



## Foglia (14 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ne sono consapevole e credo reagirei come lei
> Ripeto io conosco le mie motivazioni e so che come l’svrei Fatto per qualsiasi amico l’ho fatto per lui.


Però non hai tenuto in alcun conto le conseguenze di un sempre possibile sgamo.
Ed è grave.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però non hai tenuto in alcun conto le conseguenze di un sempre possibile sgamo.
> Ed è grave.


In quel momento era prioritario dare una mano a chi non aveva nessuno che potreste aiutarli. La mia storia era finita e lo sapevamo sia io che lui. 
Ci conoscevamo e il ragazzo era amico di mio figlio 
È stata una conseguenza a cui era difficile opporsi 
Direi che il beneficio per lui è stato evidente 
Per il resto ha contato un minimo di fortuna


----------



## Foglia (14 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> In quel momento era prioritario dare una mano a chi non aveva nessuno che potreste aiutarli. La mia storia era finita e lo sapevamo sia io che lui.
> Ci conoscevamo e il ragazzo era amico di mio figlio
> È stata una conseguenza a cui era difficile opporsi
> Direi che il beneficio per lui è stato evidente
> Per il resto ha contato un minimo di fortuna


Ho capito.
Io  (lo dico in tutta sincerità) avrei inventato qualsiasi scusa per non aiutare.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> In quel momento era prioritario dare una mano a chi non aveva nessuno che potreste aiutarli. La mia storia era finita e lo sapevamo sia io che lui.
> Ci conoscevamo e il ragazzo era amico di mio figlio
> È stata una conseguenza a cui era difficile opporsi
> Direi che il beneficio per lui è stato evidente
> Per il resto ha contato un minimo di fortuna





Foglia ha detto:


> Ho capito.
> Io  (lo dico in tutta sincerità) avrei inventato qualsiasi scusa per non aiutare.


Era un caso particolare.
Sarebbe stato crudele non farlo.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E non c’eri quando sono entrata io che ho tenuto per un’estate tutti i week il figlio del mio amante mentre lui era da mesi in ospedale
> Io credo che sia fondamentale essere sincere con se stesse sul perché si fanno certi gesti
> Io lo rifarei mille volte. E sono molto legata a quel ragazzo e lui a me
> Ovvio che se scoprisse avrebbe giustamente i dubbi sul mio agire. L’importanye Resta per me sapere che ci sono stata in un momento di bisogno di una famiglia in difficoltà


Lo capisco perfettamente.. 

È una prospettiva impresentabile per chi è manchevole di quella finestra emotiva, e nel contesto si immedesima immediatamente nella madre (ad esempio) 

Avere più punti di vista aiuta a capire che quello che hai fatto non è un laido e sudicio atto , ma ce la possibilità concreta che sia stato uno slancio sincero e vero

Ahimè.. ci sono state le trombate col papà, però

Allora non conta

Il sesso manda all'aria i cervelli, sia che si faccia, sia che non si faccia


----------



## Skorpio (14 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Uno che entra a gamba tesa così, non solo scopando mia moglie, che è comprensibile come desiderio e volontà, ma usando mia figlia per sedurre lei non può avere alcun tipo di comprensione.
> Sono poco empatico in questo, lo so. ))))


Era la madre a dover intervenire, in quel caso

A segnalare (e stoppare immediatamente) quanto giustamente sottolinei con lucidità


----------



## Foglia (14 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era un caso particolare.
> Sarebbe stato crudele non farlo.


Sarei stata crudele.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh ma fai finta di non capire?
> Non è questione di dire e sentire “mi dispiace” come dispiace di chiunque o perfino semplicemente per forma di cortesia. È che parlava di una straordinaria empatia e di famiglia allargata e di compartecipazione per il bene delle reciproche famiglie (che tradiscono) e con la moglie di lui che le sta pure antipatica.


Io ti dico quel che ho capito io, e cioè che siccome il benessere dell'altro è anche legato a un equilibrio familiare, desiderando il benessere dell'altro, va da sé che il benessere familiare non possa essere considerato un qualcosa di estraneo, e quindi si è un po' tutti legati

Poi c'è chi considera questo tipo di rapporti qualcosa che una volta fuori dal letto un rutto una Cureggio e se ne parla quando ci si rivede..

E va bene cosi


----------



## oriente70 (14 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Capisco la benevola presa di giro che si tenta di innescare
> 
> E può anche starci la presa di giro, perché no, e va anche accolta con simpatia, secondo me
> 
> ...





Skorpio ha detto:


> Capisco la benevola presa di giro che si tenta di innescare
> 
> E può anche starci la presa di giro, perché no, e va anche accolta con simpatia, secondo me
> 
> ...




Scorpio anche mia suocera vuole bene al suo cane  [emoji41] e lo capisce al volo [emoji6]  ma è un rapporto sano [emoji23].
Padrone e cane[emoji41]. Non amante tradito [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]
https://www.google.com/amp/ilpiccol...e-in-tre-semplici-mosse-video-1.14845755/amp/
Potrebbe esserti utile [emoji41]


----------



## oriente70 (14 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Infatti...
> 
> Come un'amicizia, no?
> 
> ...


Certo che interessarsi del tradito alza il morale che spirito nobile [emoji41].
Almeno se te fossi coerente lo avresti dovuto aiutare a trovare lavoro [emoji41] non solo a trombargli la donna. Ma a parole so tutti bravi  ....c'è del transfer di troppo  [emoji13].


----------



## Mariben (14 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ti dico quel che ho capito io, e cioè che siccome il benessere dell'altro è anche legato a un equilibrio familiare, desiderando il benessere dell'altro, va da sé che il benessere familiare non possa essere considerato un qualcosa di estraneo, e quindi si è un po' tutti legati
> 
> Poi c'è chi considera questo tipo di rapporti qualcosa che una volta fuori dal letto un rutto una Cureggio e se ne parla quando ci si rivede..
> 
> E va bene cosi



  In tutto il tempo in cui siamo stati amanti ho accuratamente evitato , per quanto possibile, qualsiasi commistione .
 Però... ricordo come se fosse ieri il momento esatto in cui  mi sono " innamorata" di lui.
Eravamo amici, nessuna attrazione particolare da parte mia ( entrambi sposati , saremmo diventati amanti circa un paio d'anni dopo  ).
Una sera pubblico una foto, su FB, di me e uno dei miei figli , il più fragile, quello con cui ho sempre avuto un rapporto particolare. Aveva, ai tempi della foto, circa 8 anni e stavamo scendendo da un'aereo. 
Lui mi contatta in privato e mi dice che la foto l'ha colpito molto, gli chiedo perchè , lui mi risponde se davvero voglio saperlo, teme di turbarmi dice, Mi descrive il nostro stato d'animo come se sapesse  tutto di me , di noi con un'empatia che mi sorprende, mi sconvolge .. Eravamo in chat, ancora non sa che alla fine ho pianto come un fiume in piena..


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> In tutto il tempo in cui siamo stati amanti ho accuratamente evitato , per quanto possibile, qualsiasi commistione .
> Però... ricordo come se fosse ieri il momento esatto in cui  mi sono " innamorata" di lui.
> Eravamo amici, nessuna attrazione particolare da parte mia ( entrambi sposati , saremmo diventati amanti circa un paio d'anni dopo  ).
> Una sera pubblico una foto, su FB, di me e uno dei miei figli , il più fragile, quello con cui ho sempre avuto un rapporto particolare. Aveva, ai tempi della foto, circa 8 anni e stavamo scendendo da un'aereo.
> Lui mi contatta in privato e mi dice che la foto l'ha colpito molto, gli chiedo perchè , lui mi risponde se davvero voglio saperlo, teme di turbarmi dice, Mi descrive il nostro stato d'animo come se sapesse  tutto di me , di noi con un'empatia che mi sorprende, mi sconvolge .. Eravamo in chat, ancora non sa che alla fine ho pianto come un fiume in piena..


Non c’entra niente con il primo post.
Ancora meno con quello che sostiene Skorpio.


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quel meraviglioso regalo di compleanno di lui a mia figlia.
> Un orologio.
> Buttato, ovviamente.


Sarò talebana ma .....Che schifo !


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Uno che entra a gamba tesa così, non solo scopando mia moglie, che è comprensibile come desiderio e volontà, ma usando mia figlia per sedurre lei non può avere alcun tipo di comprensione.
> Sono poco empatico in questo, lo so. ))))


Doppio schifo.... 
credo ci stia anche un filo di arte manipolatoria .... 

Poi non so tu ..ma la cosa che mi ha fatto vomitare è stata anche che prima di declinare il gentil presente... lui ha decantato le caratteristiche sublimi del film di animazione in oggetto ... un uccellino che spiccava il volo ....Peccato che un film così a mio marito facesse profondamente cagare .
Lui già tollera a fatica i film senza Bruce Willis come attore anche non protagonista .... figurati quello animato con il passerotto che vuole migrare ...hahahah


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Era la madre a dover intervenire, in quel caso
> 
> A segnalare (e stoppare immediatamente) quanto giustamente sottolinei con lucidità


La madre avrebbe potuto non tanto stoppare...ma capire che se quello che pensi di amare  fa una cosa del genere , è un derelitto demente..... che come minimo usa le persone ...
sarebbe dovuto essere un segnale forte del livello del nuovo “interlocutore” ....
In ogni caso ne ho viste di situazioni in cui non tanto  l’amante, perché i casi sono statisticamente irrilevanti , ma il nuovo arrivato post  separazione si mettevano ad  usare i bimbi per acquisire punti sul nuovo partner  ...per poi, una volta fattosi impalmare...dimostrare insofferenza per i figli di primo letto prima tanto empiricamente decantati...
Schifone


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sarò talebana ma .....Che schifo !


Più che altro che pirla lui.
Mia moglie ovviamente non lo diede mai a nostra figlia.
Resto' in box per un po' per poi finire nel bidone della spazzatura.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Doppio schifo....
> credo ci stia anche un filo di arte manipolatoria ....
> 
> Poi non so tu ..ma la cosa che mi ha fatto vomitare è stata anche che prima di declinare il gentil presente... lui ha decantato le caratteristiche sublimi del film di animazione in oggetto ... un uccellino che spiccava il volo ....Peccato che un film così a mio marito facesse profondamente cagare .
> Lui già tollera a fatica i film senza Bruce Willis come attore anche non protagonista .... figurati quello animato con il passerotto che vuole migrare ...hahahah


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (15 Novembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Certo che interessarsi del tradito alza il morale che spirito nobile [emoji41].
> Almeno se te fossi coerente lo avresti dovuto aiutare a trovare lavoro [emoji41] non solo a trombargli la donna. Ma a parole so tutti bravi  ....c'è del transfer di troppo  [emoji13].


Io non l'ho trombata, abbiamo solo fatto l'amore , 2 volte in tutta la nostra storia.

Se avessi potuto aiutarlo certo che lo avrei aiutato, stava perdendo la sua dignità in casa e lo sentiva, e lo sapeva, e stavano male entrambi x questo

Con o senza me


----------



## Skorpio (15 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> In tutto il tempo in cui siamo stati amanti ho accuratamente evitato , per quanto possibile, qualsiasi commistione .
> Però... ricordo come se fosse ieri il momento esatto in cui  mi sono " innamorata" di lui.
> Eravamo amici, nessuna attrazione particolare da parte mia ( entrambi sposati , saremmo diventati amanti circa un paio d'anni dopo  ).
> Una sera pubblico una foto, su FB, di me e uno dei miei figli , il più fragile, quello con cui ho sempre avuto un rapporto particolare. Aveva, ai tempi della foto, circa 8 anni e stavamo scendendo da un'aereo.
> Lui mi contatta in privato e mi dice che la foto l'ha colpito molto, gli chiedo perchè , lui mi risponde se davvero voglio saperlo, teme di turbarmi dice, Mi descrive il nostro stato d'animo come se sapesse  tutto di me , di noi con un'empatia che mi sorprende, mi sconvolge .. Eravamo in chat, ancora non sa che alla fine ho pianto come un fiume in piena..


Certo, è una angolazione che dimostra che si può avere desiderio di una persona ma allo stesso tempo cogliere suoi stati di animo riferiti ai suoi rapporti familiari

E interessarsene, e restarne colpiti, toccati

Tutto questo è accaduto prima del vostro inizio, a maggior ragione e con ancora più interesse poteva accadere dopo

Non è che siccome ormai si è finiti a letto, tutto questo deve scomparire perché ormai si è amanti e si tromba e basta


----------



## oriente70 (15 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non l'ho trombata, abbiamo solo fatto l'amore , 2 volte in tutta la nostra storia.
> 
> Se avessi potuto aiutarlo certo che lo avrei aiutato, stava perdendo la sua dignità in casa e lo sentiva, e lo sapeva, e stavano male entrambi x questo
> 
> Con o senza me


Si ma sicuramente neanche ti sei interessato più di tanto [emoji41].
Scommetto che non hai chiesto in giro se ci fossero aziende interessate ad assumere in quel determinato settore ... [emoji41].
Hai solo chiesto [emoji41] per educazione e perché ti piace parlare [emoji41].
A parole so tutti bravi [emoji41] pure a me dispiace che il cane di mia suocera sta male [emoji41] una carezza e giro i tacchi [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] che empatia che transfer [emoji41] ... Mi sto ammorbidendo [emoji41]


----------



## Mariben (15 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo, è una angolazione che dimostra che si può avere desiderio di una persona ma allo stesso tempo cogliere suoi stati di animo riferiti ai suoi rapporti familiari
> 
> E interessarsene, e restarne colpiti, toccati
> 
> ...


E non è scomparso
Pur tenendo tutto in comparti stagni , fino a quando la storia è divenuta ufficiale, abbiamo sempre avuto cura di quell' aspetto 
Abbiamo " amato" i nostri figli per interposta persona, ci siamo confidati e consigliati.
Questo intendevo [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]


----------



## Lara3 (15 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> E non è scomparso
> Pur tenendo tutto in comparti stagni , fino a quando la storia è divenuta ufficiale, abbiamo sempre avuto cura di quell' aspetto
> Abbiamo " amato" i nostri figli per interposta persona, ci siamo confidati e consigliati.
> Questo intendevo @_Brunetta_


Capisco e condivido.
Se ci fosse invece un disinteresse in questo senso credo che si tratterebbe solamente di una storia di sesso.
A qualcuno può andare bene, a qualcun’altro no.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Novembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Si ma sicuramente neanche ti sei interessato più di tanto [emoji41].
> Scommetto che non hai chiesto in giro se ci fossero aziende interessate ad assumere in quel determinato settore ... [emoji41].
> Hai solo chiesto [emoji41] per educazione e perché ti piace parlare [emoji41].


Capisco che da una certa prospettiva c'è bisogno di vedere questo, perché sennò saltano tutti i riferimenti esterni sugli eventi che accadono.

Lo capisco perché la ho avuta solo quella anche io

Capisco il prendere distanza


----------



## Skorpio (15 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> E non è scomparso
> Pur tenendo tutto in comparti stagni , fino a quando la storia è divenuta ufficiale, abbiamo sempre avuto cura di quell' aspetto
> Abbiamo " amato" i nostri figli per interposta persona, ci siamo confidati e consigliati.
> Questo intendevo [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]


Certo.. sono cose che succedono, e che possono succedere

E non è che la vostra "evoluzione" abbia autenticato quello che emerse già da prima , era sicuramente autentico anche prima.

I sentimenti non conoscono compartimenti stagni, non è che se siamo amanti tu devi ignorare emotivamente ciò che sta fuori dal letto

Puoi ignorarlo, perché no

Ma puoi anche non ignorarlo, ed è di tutta evidenza che questo può accadere, però capisco chi legge "amanti" e vede scorrere davanti ai suoi occhi solo filmini porno, a 15 anni accadeva anche a me

Altro discorso sono le ingerenze


----------



## Foglia (15 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo.. sono cose che succedono, e che possono succedere
> 
> E non è che la vostra "evoluzione" abbia autenticato quello che emerse già da prima , era sicuramente autentico anche prima.
> 
> ...


Perché non è ingerenza pensare che il figlio sia gestito in modo  "balordo" dall'amante e dalla moglie? La trovo più che ingerenza. Tu vedi il rapporto tra amanti come una amicizia con un po' di sesso a contorno. Per me l'amicizia e' amicizia. Quella roba che può tranquillamente  "aggregare", anche i partner rispettivi, qualora vi siano presupposti idonei a questa integrazione. (occasioni, simpatia reciproca etc). Un rapporto tra amanti no. E significa che il sesso non è un contorno di poco conto. Ma per me non lo e' neppure a livello emotivo. Cioè: non è l'alternativa equipollente di una passeggiata. Eh.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Capisco che da una certa prospettiva c'è bisogno di vedere questo, perché sennò saltano tutti i riferimenti esterni sugli eventi che accadono.
> 
> Lo capisco perché la ho avuta solo quella anche io
> 
> Capisco il prendere distanza


Non hai capito . Se ti interessa una persona e non vuoi entrare a gamba tesa nella sua vita di coppia [emoji41] oltre a dirgli come va il tuo ragazzo è riuscito a trovare lavoro ? 
Gli potevi dire : sai per sbaglio ho saputo che questa ditta cerca personale ![emoji41]ma te oltre a dirgli come va non sei andato [emoji41]. la tua empatia finiva la [emoji41] non hai speso un minuto per vedere su un giornale o se per sbaglio qualche tuo conoscente potesse indirizzarti [emoji41].
Certi transfer di limitati [emoji16].
E sono limitati e gonfiati da persone che trasformano una semplice trombata in una storia d'amore perché sono bravi a romanzare [emoji41].
Fatti non chiacchiere [emoji41].


----------



## Skorpio (15 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Perché non è ingerenza pensare che il figlio sia gestito in modo  "balordo" dall'amante e dalla moglie? La trovo più che ingerenza. .


Pensarlo e basta direi di no, lo penso anche io della mia collega di lavoro, ma lo tengo x me

Se viene detto e ridetto, dipende

Ognuno ha una percezione diversa dell'ingerenza, ed ingerenza è nella misura in cui viene percepita come tale

Ma lì si esce dal sesso e dagli amanti (che confondono) nel senso che puoi percepire come ingerenza anche un semplice amico o collega, senza alone di sesso


----------



## Foglia (15 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Pensarlo e basta direi di no, lo penso anche io della mia collega di lavoro, ma lo tengo x me
> 
> Se viene detto e ridetto, dipende
> 
> ...


Sicuramente.
Diciamo però che se l'amante si permette di ingerirsi nella vita del coniuge, addirittura criticando il modo di essere genitore, lo trovo più grave. Perché credo che la family la lascerei sostanzialmente fuori. Che se provo tanta empatia per coniuge e prole, evito di collaborare a fare loro del male. Perché questo è. Altrimenti due frasi di circostanza, nella sostanza me ne frego  (come e' legittimo, per carità), scopo, e poi empatizzo con l'amante in altro modo.
E' un modo limitato? E' un problema avere argomenti pressoché tabù?
Embè si, del resto è tutto il rapporto ad essere all'oscuro.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sicuramente.
> Diciamo però che se l'amante si permette di ingerirsi nella vita del coniuge, addirittura criticando il modo di essere genitore, lo trovo più grave.


Ma la gravità non la vedo tanto in base alla relazione (siamo amanti, quindi zitto e tromba)

La potrei vedere dal modo, che esula dalla relazione

Tieni sempre conto che se tu (amante amica o vicina di casa) hai un modo ingerente, ci sono sempre io che te lo consento, a partire dal mio parlarti di macagne o problematiche mie

La regola del 50% vale sempre


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2018)

Questa discussione che per me è partita da una dichiarazione per me tanto paradossale da farmi sorridere, sta rivelando posizione interessanti.
Io direi che bisogna chiarire cos’è un tradimento (ancora?!  Eh sì ancora!) ai traditori.
Per chiarirlo pensiamo al tradimento in altri ambiti.
Proprio ieri sera RaiUno ha mandato un film (un po’ noioso) sulla Guerra Fredda e su un caso di spionaggio. La spia può essere un traditore o no. Se la spia era un cittadino statunitense che lavorava per l’URSS veniva considerato un traditore. Per questo c’è chi è finito condannato a morte, magari pure innocente. https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caso_Rosenberg

Non sarebbe stato paradossale che un cittadino statunitense accusato di tradimento a favore dell’URSS avesse dichiarato di essersi sempre preoccupato del sistema difensivo americano?
Similmente il dipendente che, facendo spionaggio industriale, passasse i brevetti a un concorrente sarebbe credibile quando dichiarasse di augurarsi il successo per i prodotti della propria ditta?
Certamente no.

Invece qui ci sono amanti che dichiarano di avere tradito non solo di augurarsi il meglio per le rispettive famiglie, ma anche di essersi preoccupati sinceramente e altruisticamente per il bene dei traditi.
Hygia va oltre parlando di una famiglia allargata unita dai sentimenti. (Sorvoliamo sul fatto che poi dichiara che la moglie la trova antipatica).
Skorpio sottolinea che l’amicizia non finisce e non viene insudiciata SOLO perché arriva il sesso, implicitamente dando dei superficiali e un po’ sessofobici ai traditi.
:mexican:
A me sembra che i traditori che hanno esposto queste posizioni operino una rimozione del tradimento. 
Sì lo chiamano tradimento quasi fosse una parola simile, ma con un significato diverso.
Non vogliono accettare di avere compiuto un TRADIMENTO, soprattutto se non scoperti.

Mi spiego?

Quando un traditore viene scoperto spesso è stupito dalla reazione del tradito.
Questo forse avviene non solo per la mostrizzazione del tradito di cui si ama pensare che sia legato da un sentimento tiepido, ma anche per il depotenziamento del fatto che un tradimento costituisce un’azione attiva contro il tradito e la relazione. Per forza quindi c’è questo affermare i buoni sentimenti, il profondo affetto (che nemmeno nego) per la propria famiglia, ma perfino per l’altra. 
Chiarisco che io NON NEGO che esistano i sentimenti, ma dico che fanno sorridere amaro e che sono in aperta contraddizione esattamente come se un borseggiatore si dichiarasse preoccupato per le condizioni economiche del derubato o uno sparatore per lo stato di salute della vittima.
È indubbio che possa accadere, ma per alleggerire la posizione processuale, nel caso venga beccato, o per SMINUIRE il reato, anche ai propri occhi, dicendosi di aver derubato un abbiente che non risentirà del furto, di aver mirato a parti non vitali o, in caso di tradimento della patria, di aver lavorato per la pace, creando una parità tra gli armamenti. 
E alcune spie avevano detto proprio questo. Magari non avevano neppure tutti i torti.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sicuramente.
> Diciamo però che se l'amante si permette di ingerirsi nella vita del coniuge, addirittura criticando il modo di essere genitore, lo trovo più grave. Perché credo che la family la lascerei sostanzialmente fuori. Che se provo tanta empatia per coniuge e prole, evito di *collaborare* a *fare* loro del *male*. Perché questo è. Altrimenti due frasi di circostanza, nella sostanza me ne frego  (come e' legittimo, per carità), scopo, e poi empatizzo con l'amante in altro modo.
> E' un modo limitato? E' un problema avere argomenti pressoché tabù?
> Embè si, del resto è tutto il rapporto ad essere all'oscuro.


Ma è questo che viene negato!
Che vuoi che sia fare sesso o avere una relazione? Mica ha a che fare con il matrimonio o il tradito! Se non lo sa è come andare in palestra con un amico a cui si vuole bene. :facepalm:


----------



## Foglia (15 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma la gravità non la vedo tanto in base alla relazione (siamo amanti, quindi zitto e tromba)
> 
> La potrei vedere dal modo, che esula dalla relazione
> 
> ...


Ho capito.
Ma non è una roba. (per me) di cui farsi vanto, bearsi o dire "io sono tanto sensibile". E' una roba più che altro da chiedersi  "che cazzo sto facendo", e fare retromarcia. Comunque, nulla di male a chiedere se l'altro ha trovato lavoro. Come pour parler. Direi che parlare di questo come di empatia e' un po' come dire che evitare di parlarne equivalga a mala fede, o a desiderio che all'altro le cose vadano male nel quotidiano.
Peraltro, se davvero mi immedesimo nell'altro, penso anche che non avrei piacere che l'amante provi tutta sta comprensione per il mio stato di apatia dovuto alla disoccupazione. E che ne commenti, e ne chieda. Se il tutto partisse da un amico (e magari l'interessamento mi venisse palesato, anche per interposta persona, vale a dire dal mio coniuge) direi che la prenderei ben diversamente. Magari direi anche  "e' gentile, il tuo amico". Ingerenza può venirne da qualsiasi parte. Gradita. O sgradita. Però il fatto che possa provenire dalla qualunque non rende indifferente quella qualunque.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Peraltro, se davvero mi immedesimo nell'altro, penso anche che non avrei piacere che l'amante provi tutta sta comprensione ...


Ma vestendo quei panni nemmeno io eh?

Infatti continuo a scrivere che CAPISCO questo punto di vista

Ma qui si ragiona non si quel che farebbe piacere, ma su quel che nella vita accade (non sempre ma a volte accade)


----------



## Foglia (15 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma vestendo quei panni nemmeno io eh?
> 
> Infatti continuo a scrivere che CAPISCO questo punto di vista
> 
> Ma qui si ragiona non si quel che farebbe piacere, ma su quel che nella vita accade (non sempre ma a volte accade)


Si parlava di empatia.
Empatia verso chi, allora? Verso te stesso?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma vestendo quei panni nemmeno io eh?
> 
> Infatti continuo a scrivere che CAPISCO questo punto di vista
> 
> Ma qui si ragiona non si quel che farebbe piacere, ma su quel che nella vita accade (non sempre ma a volte accade)


Non è in discussione quello che accade, abbastanza normale, ma il significato che si vuole dare.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa discussione che per me è partita da una dichiarazione per me tanto paradossale da farmi sorridere, sta rivelando posizione interessanti.
> Io direi che bisogna chiarire cos’è un tradimento (ancora?!  Eh sì ancora!) ai traditori.
> Per chiarirlo pensiamo al tradimento in altri ambiti.
> Proprio ieri sera RaiUno ha mandato un film (un po’ noioso) sulla Guerra Fredda e su un caso di spionaggio. La spia può essere un traditore o no. Se la spia era un cittadino statunitense che lavorava per l’URSS veniva considerato un traditore. Per questo c’è chi è finito condannato a morte, magari pure innocente. https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caso_Rosenberg
> ...


Aggiungo che di buone intenzioni è lastricata la strada dell’inferno.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si parlava di empatia.
> Empatia verso chi, allora? Verso te stesso?


Empatia verso l'amante nella sua quotidianità

Se il marito piscia sangue e deve fare gli esami, e lei è preoccupata, significa condividere la sua preoccupazione ad esempio..

Non dire: vabbè essú, giovedì alle 3 al motel Rex, ciao


----------



## Minerva (15 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma vestendo quei panni nemmeno io eh?
> 
> Infatti continuo a scrivere che CAPISCO questo punto di vista
> 
> Ma qui si ragiona non si quel che farebbe piacere, ma su quel che nella vita accade (non sempre ma a volte accade)


quando l'argomento assume contorni poco difendibili abbiamo due classici.
"nella vita accade di tutto"
"se non ci sei dentro non puoi capire"
due punti che stanno bene su tutto ma che impedirebbero lo sviluppo di qualsiasi discussione.
infatti ce ne dimentichiamo subito quando sul piatto c'è altro e improvvisamente teorizzare è lecito e gli alibi non vanno più bene


----------



## danny (15 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiarisco che io NON NEGO che esistano i sentimenti, ma dico che fanno sorridere amaro e che sono in aperta contraddizione esattamente *come se un borseggiatore si dichiarasse preoccupato per le condizioni economiche del derubato o uno sparatore per lo stato di salute della vittima.*
> È indubbio che possa accadere, ma per alleggerire la posizione processuale, nel caso venga beccato, o per SMINUIRE il reato, anche ai propri occhi, dicendosi di aver derubato un abbiente che non risentirà del furto, di aver mirato a parti non vitali o, in caso di tradimento della patria, di aver lavorato per la pace, creando una parità tra gli armamenti.
> E alcune spie avevano detto proprio questo. Magari non avevano neppure tutti i torti.


Uno che causa un incidente automobilistico però sì.
Tradire non porta con sé l'implicita volontà di fare del male come negli esempi che hai portato.


----------



## danny (15 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Empatia verso l'amante nella sua quotidianità
> 
> Se il marito piscia sangue e deve fare gli esami, e lei è preoccupata, significa condividere la sua preoccupazione ad esempio..
> 
> Non dire: vabbè essú, giovedì alle 3 al motel Rex, ciao


Non è empatia: è vicinanza e anche rispetto.


----------



## Foglia (15 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Empatia verso l'amante nella sua quotidianità
> 
> Se il marito piscia sangue e deve fare gli esami, e lei è preoccupata, significa condividere la sua preoccupazione ad esempio..
> 
> Non dire: vabbè essú, giovedì alle 3 al motel Rex, ciao


Empatia per me è altro


----------



## oriente70 (15 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Uno che causa un incidente automobilistico però sì.
> Tradire non porta con sé l'implicita volontà di fare del male come negli esempi che hai portato.


Vero tradire fa sempre bene [emoji41] .
Soprattutto quando si viene beccati [emoji41].
E non venirmi a filosofare che non è così le favole le raccontano ai ragazzini [emoji41].


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Uno che causa un incidente automobilistico però sì.
> Tradire non porta con sé l'implicita volontà di fare del male come negli esempi che hai portato.


E no. Un incidente è (in parte) un accidente, una casualità, tradire è una scelta consapevole.


----------



## danny (15 Novembre 2018)

A meno di non considerare gli altri solo uno strumento di svago, ognuno di noi instaura relazioni con gli altri che col tempo mutano in legami, a volte anche profondi.
La presenza di un'ufficialità di un unione o meno non pregiudica l'atteggiamento che ognuno di noi ha e che non muta.
Io anche con un amante non saprei essere diverso da come sono con una fidanzata o una moglie.


----------



## danny (15 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E no. Un incidente è (in parte) un accidente, una casualità, tradire è una scelta consapevole.


Anche l'essere scoperti nel tradimento è una casualità.
Nessun traditore vuole essere scoperto esattamente come nessun guidatore vuole fare un incidente.


----------



## danny (15 Novembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Vero *tradire fa sempre bene* [emoji41] .
> Soprattutto quando si viene beccati [emoji41].
> E non venirmi a filosofare che non è così le favole le raccontano ai ragazzini [emoji41].


Sì, fa bene.
E' dura ammetterlo ma chi ha relazione extraconiugali e non viene beccato sta bene, benissimo.
Se no perché lo farebbe?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Anche l'essere scoperti nel tradimento è una casualità.
> Nessun traditore vuole essere scoperto esattamente come nessun guidatore vuole fare un incidente.


L’essere scoperto non è pianificato, il tradimento sì.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, fa bene.
> E' dura ammetterlo ma chi ha relazione extraconiugali e non viene beccato sta bene, benissimo.


Perché vive parti di sé reali o ideali (v. Coriandoli a Natale)


----------



## danny (15 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’essere scoperto non è pianificato, il tradimento sì.


Anche guidare.
Soprattutto se usi Google Maps e non ti perdi nella brughiera.


----------



## danny (15 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché vive parti di sé reali o ideali (v. Coriandoli a Natale)


Non mi interessano le motivazioni in questo momento: so che è qualcosa che attrae e che chi tradisce vuole vivere.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Anche guidare.
> Soprattutto se usi Google Maps e non ti perdi nella brughiera.


Ma non l’incidente, né il perdersi sono pianificati. A meno che non si voglia andare in camporella... ma il più delle volte è solo una deviazione indesiderata :unhappy::carneval:


----------



## danny (15 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non l’incidente, né il perdersi sono pianificati. A meno che non si voglia andare in camporella... ma il più delle volte è solo una deviazione indesiderata :unhappy::carneval:


Esatto.
Ci si perde, ma non ci si voleva perdere. La meta era un'altra.
Se io sono vittima di un incidente, quello che più mi preme non è determinare cosa l'abbia causato né dar contro a chi lo ha provocato, ma agire per ottenere il risarcimento danni affinché io non debba avere alcun detrimento a causa altrui.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Ci si perde, ma non ci si voleva perdere. La meta era un'altra.
> Se io sono vittima di un incidente, quello che più mi preme non è determinare cosa l'abbia causato né dar contro a chi lo ha provocato, ma agire per ottenere il risarcimento danni affinché io non debba avere alcun detrimento a causa altrui.


Tu stai parlando del tradito. Io parlavo del traditore.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Novembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando l'argomento assume contorni poco difendibili abbiamo due classici.
> "nella vita accade di tutto"
> "se non ci sei dentro non puoi capire"
> due punti che stanno bene su tutto ma che impedirebbero lo sviluppo di qualsiasi discussione.
> infatti ce ne dimentichiamo subito quando sul piatto c'è altro e improvvisamente teorizzare è lecito e gli alibi non vanno più bene


Dipende cosa ci si aspetta dallo sviluppo della discussione

Se mi dici che ti hanno arrotato il cane, io che non ho vissuto questa esperienza posso chiedere e capire cosa hai provato

Oppure posso dirti di andare al canile e riprenderne un altro, che alla fine un cane vale l'altro


----------



## Skorpio (15 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Empatia per me è altro


E allora non lo so.. sarà vicinanza come dice [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] .. sarà simpatia..

Sarà eccheppalle facciamo finta di essere preoccupati sennò mi salta la trombata della settimana

Fai tu


----------



## danny (15 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu stai parlando del tradito. Io parlavo del traditore.


La prima parte traditore, la seconda tradito.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, fa bene.
> E' dura ammetterlo ma chi ha relazione extraconiugali e non viene beccato sta bene, benissimo.
> Se no perché lo farebbe?


Perché è un parassita nella famiglia [emoji41].
Mette in gioco coniuge ed eventuali figli solo perché non gli interessa più quel progetto [emoji41] , non giochi con il fuoco se non ti vuoi bruciare [emoji41].


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Perché è un parassita nella famiglia [emoji41].
> Mette in gioco coniuge ed eventuali figli solo perché non gli interessa più quel progetto [emoji41] , non giochi con il fuoco se non ti vuoi bruciare [emoji41].


Purtroppo è così.


----------



## Foglia (15 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E allora non lo so.. sarà vicinanza come dice [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] .. sarà simpatia..
> 
> Sarà eccheppalle facciamo finta di essere preoccupati sennò mi salta la trombata della settimana
> 
> Fai tu


Sarà un delimitare i campi entro cui essere  "profondi"?


----------



## Skorpio (15 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sarà un delimitare i campi entro cui essere  "profondi"?


...
[video=youtube;_s8vwLl4Ovk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_s8vwLl4Ovk[/video]


----------



## Foglia (15 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ...
> [video=youtube;_s8vwLl4Ovk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_s8vwLl4Ovk[/video]




Che riferita a una delle varie  "storie" suona come  "godi l'attimo". Non so quanto abbia a che fare con l'empatia.


----------



## Mariben (15 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E allora non lo so.. sarà vicinanza come dice @_danny_ .. sarà simpatia..
> 
> Sarà eccheppalle facciamo finta di essere preoccupati sennò mi salta la trombata della settimana
> 
> Fai tu




Tutto può essere. 
Per inciso  l'empatia "pelosa"dell'autrice del post ha lasciato basito anche me.
Che uno possa augurarsi il benessere psicofisico dei figli dell'amante ci sta, come dicevo a noi succedeva e ora è realtà quotidiana. Preoccuparti della famiglia del tuo amante e poi giudicarla come balorda...anche no.
Che poi denota anche parecchia disistima nei confronti dell'amante. Se io avessi avuto anche solo il dubbio che come padre era un balordo , mi sarei girata  e scappata al volo. Nemmeno ci scopo e basta coi balordi.


----------



## danny (15 Novembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Perché è un parassita nella famiglia [emoji41].
> Mette in gioco coniuge ed eventuali figli solo perché non gli interessa più quel progetto [emoji41] , non giochi con il fuoco se non ti vuoi bruciare [emoji41].


Perché è egoista, nient'altro.
Di un egoismo che può avere 1000 ragioni, dal puro edonismo fino a un desiderio di salvaguardia in un rapporto logoro.
Verso il tradito c'è l'indifferenza che si ha verso chi nulla ha a che fare con la situazione.
Una persona però non si scopre egoista quando tradisce: lo è sempre stata, solo che non si è stati capaci di capire in quale misura.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché è egoista, nient'altro.
> Di un egoismo che può avere 1000 ragioni, dal puro edonismo fino a un desiderio di salvaguardia in un rapporto logoro.
> Verso il tradito c'è l'indifferenza che si ha verso chi nulla ha a che fare con la situazione.
> Una persona però non si scopre egoista quando tradisce: lo è sempre stata, solo che non si è stati capaci di capire in quale misura.


Sei molto diplomatico.
" Parassita" è il termine più idoneo.
Fai il ragionamento con parassita e vedi che il quadro della situazione rispecchierà meglio la realtà [emoji41].
Daje co sti rapporti logori [emoji41] diventano logori perché è già finita altrimenti in due si sistemano le cose.
 Anzi  [emoji41]  fa comodo scaricare parte della colpa a chi non tradisce [emoji41].
Tradisco per il bene della famiglia [emoji41]!
 daje  ancora con questa palla costruita per far passare un traditore come un difensore della sua famiglia , [emoji41]mejo dire  parassita[emoji41].
Se tradisci del progetto famiglia non te ne frega una motosega [emoji16] mica ci vuole un eremita per capire certe cose. 
puoi usare tutte la giustificazioni del mondo ma sempre parassita resta[emoji41] , meglio chi lascia , convive o affronta i problemi invece di un parassita che li nasconde [emoji41].


----------



## Foglia (15 Novembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sei molto diplomatico.
> " Parassita" è il termine più idoneo.
> Fai il ragionamento con parassita e vedi che il quadro della situazione rispecchierà meglio la realtà [emoji41].
> Daje co sti rapporti logori [emoji41] diventano logori perché è già finita altrimenti in due si sistemano le cose.
> ...


Te sei esagerato all'opposto rispetto a chi ammanta di emozioni empatiche i rapporti clandestini.
Nel senso che non credo sia possibile fare di tutta un'erba un fascio  

Maestri di empatia magari no, ma neanche schifosi parassiti. A livello generale. Son persone come tutti. Con ipocrisie, come tutti.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Tutto può essere.
> Per inciso  l'empatia "pelosa"dell'autrice del post ha lasciato basito anche me.
> Che uno possa augurarsi il benessere psicofisico dei figli dell'amante ci sta, come dicevo a noi succedeva e ora è realtà quotidiana. Preoccuparti della famiglia del tuo amante e poi giudicarla come balorda...anche no.
> Che poi denota anche parecchia disistima nei confronti dell'amante. Se io avessi avuto anche solo il dubbio che come padre era un balordo , mi sarei girata  e scappata al volo. Nemmeno ci scopo e basta coi balordi.


Io ricordo che una mia amica, neo convivente ufficiale con un uomo separato, criticava fortemente il modo di essere genitore di entrambi.

Però era la nuova compagna ufficiale (quindi aveva titolo? Mah..) e non la lurida amante

Sono cose molto individuali. Non credo che il tipo di relazione definisca l'approccio "giusto" 

Io stesso ho avuto in passato una breve relazione con una collega, che mi chiedeva spesso di mio figlio, e mi parlava del mio essere padre. (Sempre in termini apprezzabili)

Era ed è una bravissima fotografa e anche a distanza di anni, a cose ampiamente estinte, un giorno ci ha incontrati in giro x campagna e ci ha fatto un servizio fotografico seduta stante, solo per me e lui, con entusiasmo e passione


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ricordo che una mia amica, neo convivente ufficiale con un uomo separato, criticava fortemente il modo di essere genitore di entrambi.
> 
> Però era la nuova compagna ufficiale (quindi aveva titolo? Mah..) e non la lurida amante
> 
> ...


Esistono stronze e stronzi anche con l’anello al dito.
Peggio per chi se li piglia.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Te sei esagerato all'opposto rispetto a chi ammanta di emozioni empatiche i rapporti clandestini.
> Nel senso che non credo sia possibile fare di tutta un'erba un fascio
> 
> Maestri di empatia magari no, ma neanche schifosi parassiti. A livello generale. Son persone come tutti. Con ipocrisie, come tutti.


Foglia mica ho scritto schifosi ?? 
I parassiti esistono in natura[emoji41] quindi anche  fra gli uomini [emoji41] solo che se li chiami parassiti si offendono [emoji16] parassiti permalosi [emoji16].


----------



## Mariben (15 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ricordo che una mia amica, neo convivente ufficiale con un uomo separato, *criticava fortemente il modo di essere genitore di entrambi.
> 
> Però era la nuova compagna ufficiale (quindi aveva titolo? Mah..) e non la lurida amante*
> 
> ...



 No che non ne aveva titolo , persino coi figli propri si cerca di mediare ,che criticare serve a na cippa.
 Ho passato una vita a cercare di correggere il tiro di mio marito sui nostri figli . (A dire il vero era puntato su uno   solo e ad oggi non ne ho ancora compreso il motivo ).
 Sarà "grazie" al mio vissuto, ma una delle cose  che apprezzo di più, che mi danno la misura dello spessore morale  di una persona è proprio il suo rapportarsi con i figli . Per capirci un'autoritario/ nevrotico / urlatore per me è gia fuori come amico; non esiste che  me lo scopo  per poi criticarlo ferocemente .


----------



## Foglia (15 Novembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Foglia mica ho scritto schifosi ??
> I parassiti esistono in natura[emoji41] quindi anche  fra gli uomini [emoji41] solo che se li chiami parassiti si offendono [emoji16] parassiti permalosi [emoji16].


Schifosi l'ho aggiunto io perché nella classe di mio figlio c'è stata una epidemia di pidocchi. Sto un po' prevenuta contro la natura, in sto momento  

Potrei raccontarti molti esempi di empatia a contrario e "parassitismo" tra chi non tradisce. Gente che ha il marito con un piede nella fossa, sempre non di meno insieme, e che mi ha descritto un poveretto simile al marito mentre e' finito sotto un treno. Mentre raccontava davanti al marito rideva. Ma roba che (non descrivo volutamente in dettaglio) ma ora prendo, e quando li vedo da lontano, per strada, cambio marciapiede.


----------



## oriente70 (15 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Schifosi l'ho aggiunto io perché nella classe di mio figlio c'è stata una epidemia di pidocchi. Sto un po' prevenuta contro la natura, in sto momento
> 
> Potrei raccontarti molti esempi di empatia a contrario e "parassitismo" tra chi non tradisce. Gente che ha il marito con un piede nella fossa, sempre non di meno insieme, e che mi ha descritto un poveretto simile al marito mentre e' finito sotto un treno. Mentre raccontava davanti al marito rideva. Ma roba che (non descrivo volutamente in dettaglio) ma ora prendo, e quando li vedo da lontano, per strada, cambio marciapiede.


Certo che assistere a un incidente del genere e ridere mentre lo si racconta [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22], la signora ha qualche problema ,  non sta bene !


----------



## Foglia (15 Novembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Certo che assistere a un incidente del genere e ridere mentre lo si racconta [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22], la signora ha qualche problema ,  non sta bene !


Rideva e non se ne rendeva manco conto. Era fine agosto. Abitano nel mio palazzo, io ero sul balcone. Le ho chiesto di smettere coi particolari, ma per ottenere lo scopo l'ho salutata e sono rientrata in casa. E' sempre sottobraccio al marito. Un po' zoppetto e un po' lento come quel poveretto.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Rideva e non se ne rendeva manco conto. Era fine agosto. Abitano nel mio palazzo, io ero sul balcone. Le ho chiesto di smettere coi particolari, ma per ottenere lo scopo l'ho salutata e sono rientrata in casa. E' sempre sottobraccio al marito. Un po' zoppetto e un po' lento come quel poveretto.


A volte è una reazione nervosa.


----------



## Foglia (15 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte è una reazione nervosa.


No. Non era appena successo. Rideva proprio. Raccontava con il gusto di "arrivare".


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A meno di non considerare gli altri solo uno strumento di svago, ognuno di noi instaura relazioni con gli altri che col tempo mutano in legami, a volte anche profondi.
> La presenza di un'ufficialità di un unione o meno non pregiudica l'atteggiamento che ognuno di noi ha e che non muta.
> Io anche con un amante non saprei essere diverso da come sono con una fidanzata o una moglie.


Provo a spiegarmi.
Quello che mi manda in bestia spesso, é che molti siano così presuntuosi dall’arrivare a  piegare le spiegazioni a proprio favore, sempre, a dispetto dell'evidenza. Sembra diventato uno sport olimpionico. Ho rubato...si, ma non ho fatto nulla di male. Ti rendi conto che si tratta di un controsenso?
Alla domanda "perché non hai fatto nulla di male? “, la risposta arriva a essere :”Perché in realtà rubare é bene, perché si tratta di una sorta di redistribuzione della ricchezza...e poi se fa star bene ME, dev'essere per forza cosa buona e giusta.” (Estremizzo).   
Ecco, io non escludo che la gente faccia e abbia sempre fatto del male, rubando, ingannando, uccidendo, sfruttando, molestando..non é affatto una novità.... E' capitato anche a me di comportarmi male, mica sono in odore di santità.... . ...ma il problema é che ora tutto cio' viene deresponsabilizzato.
Dato che l'azione fa bene a chi la commessa, allora non é sbagliata. 
Eh, no... non ci sto... questo atteggiamento crea grandi casini. 
Come detto piu' volte, apprezzo piu' chi dice: l'azione é sbagliata, ma io sono contento di averla fatta perché ha fatto star bene me. 
Io continuo a sentire invece un coro continuo di "no! l'azione non é sbagliata....perché mi fa star bene..e tutto cio' che fa star bene ME non é sbagliato"
Così come chi si mette con una madre di famiglia o un padre di famiglia per il proprio star bene...consapevole  di rendersi complice di una mancanza di rispetto, di un furto di tempo che andrebbe dedicato quanto meno ai figli (faccio un esempio)...  Finché se ne batte (ho alcune amiche a cui voglio molto bene, che l'hanno fatto... dicendo, si... me ne batto... ci pensi lui alla sua famiglia.) ... allora accetto la coerenza ...Ma quando la stessa persona decide  di rendersi empatica dichiarando di preoccuparsi di come possa andare il figlio dell'amante a scuola... perché é parte dell'uomo/donna che ama....non condivido più . 
Ora, comprendo che possa essere umano si, quando si frequenta e si vuole bene a una persona, provare trasporto per cio' che anche a lei  é caro... ma la buona e vecchia coerenza ce la vogliamo mettere ogni tanto? Invece siamo arrivati ad un livello di egocentrismo tale per cui si fa selezione delle giustificazioni, trattenendo solo quelle a nostro favore. 
L'amante di mio marito lo convinceva a passare insieme alcuni week end e nottate in cui lui raccontava alla famiglia di essere in trasferta... e se già normalmente arrivi a casa alle 21.00 se non ci sei durante il week end non é il massimo ... (certo, lui poteva rifiutarsi ed é il primo e assoluto responsabile )...ma i  miei figli erano nervosi e dispiaciuti di non avere il papa' a casa e in quel periodo di frequentazione lo sentivano davvero distante. 
Ecco... sentire poi lei esprimere empatia nei loro confronti fa venir voglia di provare quantomeno un po' di meraviglia. Se ti interessi per sport e cortesia bene, ma finisce tutto lì .
Poi ci sono casi e casi, per carità. Indubbiamente.


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Novembre 2018)

Hygia ha detto:


> Poi io gli dico "forse ti sembrerò pazza, ma alcuni giorni fa pensavo a come io abbia sviluppato un certo senso di protezione verso tua moglie e tuo figlio, come se il tuo senso di protezione per loro si sia trasferito a me". Lui risponde che prova lo stesso per mio marito. Gli ho detto che abbiamo creato una specie di "famiglia allargata", anche se gli altri membri non lo sanno. Ovviamente le famiglie rimangono distinte, ma ora sono in qualche modo unite.


Uahahahahaaaah:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sto impazzendooooooooo  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (16 Novembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Uahahahahaaaah:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Sto impazzendooooooooo  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E' empatica!!!!


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dipende cosa ci si aspetta dallo sviluppo della discussione
> 
> Se mi dici che ti hanno arrotato il cane, io che non ho vissuto questa esperienza posso chiedere e capire cosa hai provato
> 
> Oppure posso dirti di andare al canile e riprenderne un altro, *che alla fine un cane vale l'altro*


non è un esempio a caso, immagino.
puoi non essere un grande amante dei cani ma basta un minimo di sensibilità per non dire questa castroneria


----------



## Skorpio (16 Novembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è un esempio a caso, immagino.
> puoi non essere un grande amante dei cani ma basta un minimo di sensibilità per non dire questa castroneria


Immagini bene

Un paio di anni fa a una mia collega morì la gatta

Lei vive sola, è sola non è sposata ne fidanzata

È andata in crisi, ha anche pianto in ufficio 

Dopo un giorno i commenti erano taaanto empatici e di vicinanza (per lei era molto ci era affezionata, era come un familiare..)

Dopo qualche giorno, in costanza di crisi, dalle stesse bocche i commenti erano già diversi (beh insomma alla fine era una gatta, se ne può prendere anche un altro.. etc.. etc..)

Chi non vive le sensazioni può ascoltare , ma con la consapevolezza che ascolta da una posizione diversa, cioè di non vissuto

Vale per tutto, e per tutti, mica solo per gatti cani o amanti


----------



## danny (16 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Provo a spiegarmi.
> Quello che mi manda in bestia spesso, é che molti siano così presuntuosi dall’arrivare a  piegare le spiegazioni a proprio favore, sempre, a dispetto dell'evidenza. Sembra diventato uno sport olimpionico. Ho rubato...si, ma non ho fatto nulla di male. Ti rendi conto che si tratta di un controsenso?
> Alla domanda "perché non hai fatto nulla di male? “, la risposta arriva a essere :”Perché in realtà rubare é bene, perché si tratta di una sorta di redistribuzione della ricchezza...e poi se fa star bene ME, dev'essere per forza cosa buona e giusta.” (Estremizzo).
> Ecco, io non escludo che la gente faccia e abbia sempre fatto del male, rubando, ingannando, uccidendo, sfruttando, molestando..non é affatto una novità.... E' capitato anche a me di comportarmi male, mica sono in odore di santità.... . ...ma il problema é che ora tutto cio' viene deresponsabilizzato.
> ...


Sull'ultimo neretto: è tuo marito che ha mancato profondamente nei vostri confronti. L'amante ha fatto il suo interesse e non aveva alcuna responsabilità verso la tua famiglia, mentre lui sì. 
Io ricordo che mia moglie, per giustificarsi,  mi disse che in fin dei conti a noi non aveva mai sottratto tempo, dato che con l'amante era uscita utilizzando l'orario in cui normalmente doveva essere in ufficio.
Ovviamente, anche se questa modalità potrebbe sembrare più corretta dal suo punto di vista, la mia sofferenza non ebbe alcun detrimento.
Chi tradisce commette un atto di profondo egoismo. Possiamo motivarlo o giustificarlo con qualsivoglia motivazione, ma alla base c'è solo questo, l'interesse quasi esclusivo per il bene personale accompagnato dall'indifferenza verso le conseguenze che altri potrebbero sopportare.
Non sminuisce affatto questa constatazione il sentimento di affetto che inevitabilmente lega due amanti e che spesso non è dissimile da altri sentimenti provati in altre relazioni amorose alla luce del sole, che è quello di cui stiamo discutendo. Possiamo volere bene a una persona, ma se questo voler bene si traduce nel far male a un'altra il giudizio sul nostro comportamento non può che essere negativo. E' il male l'ago della bilancia, anche se di solito nel tradimento non vi è volontà, ma solo possibilità e quindi il far male è solo un rischio, cosa che induce le persone a cedere alle proprie pulsioni senza porsi troppi dubbi.
Mia moglie ha continuato a tradirmi malgrado io l'avessi già scoperta. Mi ha in definitiva tradito più volte, consapevole di quanto stessi male. Ha pensato solo a sé stessa e questo, più che il tradimento in sé, ha variato il mio giudizio nei suoi confronti. Il suo amante ha infierito ugualmente, ha usato mia figlia per sedurre mia moglie, è andato contro me chiedendo a mia moglie di lasciarmi per sposare lui. Lui intenzionalmente ha desiderato il mio male. Mia moglie si è resa colpevole in quanto complice e fattrice. Sono esempi di puro egoismo rivolto nei miei confronti.
Il fatto che tra di loro _probabilmente_ ci fossero dei sentimenti che potremmo anche considerare altruistici (soprassiedo sul giudizio altrimenti ci dilunghiamo troppo) non varia in alcun modo il mio giudizio.
Chi tradisce lo fa sempre per sé. Nessuno glielo vieta, basta che escluda la responsabilità altrui e ammetta di assumere una posizione sbagliata, ovvero agisca con la maturità di un adulto che ha coscienza delle proprie azioni.
Io non avrei mai neppure pensato di tradire mia moglie all'epoca. Non avrei dormito di notte al pensiero di doverle mentire, di ingannarla, di trovarmi abbracciato a lei nascondendole qualcosa. Mi sarei sentito un verme.
Sai cosa è cambiato? Che la vicinanza non è più tale da provare tutte queste cose.


----------



## Minerva (16 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Immagini bene
> 
> Un paio di anni fa a una mia collega morì la gatta
> 
> ...


per fortuna no, altrimenti tre quarti delle discussioni non potrebbero svilupparsi.
infatti per poter avere un'idea di base sulle cose occorre un minimo di nozione, esperienza e sensibilità.non è richiesta la perfetta sintonia che , d'altra parte ,è estremamente individuale sempre.
se tu scorri i tuoi interventi (e quelli di tutti) scoprirai quante volte avrai esposto opinioni su cose che non hai vissuto (...)
so come si può stare male per la morte di un gatto, non so come sia stata la tua collega ..che a parte il suo amore per gli animali in quel momento chissà che altre cose poteva passare o non passare.
poi è chiaro che se arriva quello che paragona la morte di un gatto a tragedie e catastrofi tutto sembra fuori luogo e improprio


----------



## Skorpio (16 Novembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> se tu scorri i tuoi interventi (e quelli di tutti) scoprirai quante volte avrai esposto opinioni su cose che non hai vissuto (...)


Migliaia., Compresa la particolare situazione di cui a questo 3d

Non c'è bisogno di far molta strada 

E mettendo in discussione molto spesso

Ma senza mai sindacare o giudicare in via definitiva una sensazione descritta da parte di chi stava descrivendo il vissuto (sei un....)

Molto più spesso facendo domande.

Come ripeto, è una questione di finalità dello scambio e del confronto.

E la mia finalità non è quella di trovare il caldo abbraccio (la pensi come me, anche io farei così) o di scostare e metter distanza (non si può sentire.... Tu sei un.... )

Ma di apprendimento


----------



## Lara3 (16 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sull'ultimo neretto: è tuo marito che ha mancato profondamente nei vostri confronti. L'amante ha fatto il suo interesse e non aveva alcuna responsabilità verso la tua famiglia, mentre lui sì.
> Io ricordo che mia moglie, per giustificarsi,  mi disse che in fin dei conti a noi non aveva mai sottratto tempo, dato che con l'amante era uscita utilizzando l'orario in cui normalmente doveva essere in ufficio.
> Ovviamente, anche se questa modalità potrebbe sembrare più corretta dal suo punto di vista, la mia sofferenza non ebbe alcun detrimento.
> Chi tradisce commette un atto di profondo egoismo. Possiamo motivarlo o giustificarlo con qualsivoglia motivazione, ma alla base c'è solo questo, l'interesse quasi esclusivo per il bene personale accompagnato dall'indifferenza verso le conseguenze che altri potrebbero sopportare.
> ...


*
Capisco cosa provi, è un sensazione ricorrente nel tradito.
Ed io che avevo sempre condannato il tradimento dopo che sono stata tradita ho pensato come te. 
Non essendoci più il patto della fedeltà cosa rimane ? 
Il bisogno del tradito di trovare un equilibrio.... e se questo accade attraverso un tradimento ?
Capisco che ci sono motivazioni diverse nel tradire: dalle più balorde fino a quest’ultima che non mi sentirei di condannare.
Rimane però una cosa in comune in tutti i tradimenti: il tempo sottratto. Il tempo sottratto ai figli ...
Per voi fa differenza fra il tempo sottratto dell’uno ed il tempo sottratto dell’altro ?
E ancora un’altra volta penso che un tradimento è soprattutto contro i figli. Qualcuno è convinto che il tradimento non è un’azione contro il tradito... io sono convinta del contrario e anzi è un’azione contro i figli.
Ho letto qui e ho visto nel mio cerchio di conoscenze dei traditi ridotti così male psicologicamente  che non posso immaginare che i traditori rispettivi all’epoca non sapevano a cosa andavano incontro.


*


----------



## danny (16 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Capisco cosa provi, è un sensazione ricorrente nel tradito.
> Ed io che avevo sempre condannato il tradimento dopo che sono stata tradita ho pensato come te.
> *Non essendoci più il patto della fedeltà cosa rimane ?
> *Il bisogno del tradito di trovare un equilibrio.... e se questo accade attraverso un tradimento ?
> ...


Il patto di fedeltà c'è, è ancora vigente nella coppia, solo che non è stato rispettato. 
E' proprio la misura della "vicinanza" a determinare il cambiamento.
Quando provi male per qualcuno, quando soffri per un accadimento, ti allontani.
A quel punto puoi sentirti libero di fare scelte egoistiche, ovvero rivolte a salvaguardare solo te stesso, perché avverti la coppia come qualcosa che è altro da te, è distante quel che basta per non avere il coinvolgimento necessario per determinare una tua responsabilità nelle conseguenze che potranno verificarsi.
Non è necessario esser traditi per sentire venir meno la vicinanza, sono tante le ragioni per cui a un certo punto questo può accadere e solo poche sono veramente determinate dall'altro. L'egoismo può avere tante sfumature. 
E' che a un certo punto chiunque può arrivare a dirsi "chi se ne frega, penso a me".


----------



## Foglia (16 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il patto di fedeltà c'è, è ancora vigente nella coppia, solo che non è stato rispettato.
> E' proprio la misura della "vicinanza" a determinare il cambiamento.
> Quando provi male per qualcuno, quando soffri per un accadimento, ti allontani.
> A quel punto puoi sentirti libero di fare scelte egoistiche, ovvero rivolte a salvaguardare solo te stesso, perché avverti la coppia come qualcosa che è altro da te, è distante quel che basta per non avere il coinvolgimento necessario per determinare una tua responsabilità nelle conseguenze che potranno verificarsi.
> ...


Io tempo fa dissi (e mi ripeto) che sarebbe interessante proporre al traditore una sorta di par condicio. Libero tu, e libera io. Che non vuol dire condividere il calendario delle rispettive scopate extra. Vuol dire che entrambi sanno che  "succede". Senza bisogno di enfatizzare.
Vorrei vedere quanti, tra i traditori  "empatici" (che si possono mettere nei panni dell'altro) avrebbero le palle di accettare.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> *
> Capisco cosa provi, è un sensazione ricorrente nel tradito.
> Ed io che avevo sempre condannato il tradimento dopo che sono stata tradita ho pensato come te.
> Non essendoci più il patto della fedeltà cosa rimane ?
> ...


1) no il traditore non pensa assolutamente di fare del male al tradito (scoperto è pure sorpreso) pensa di fare qualcosa per sé è come andare in piscina o in palestra o dal parrucchiere o fare un massaggio. Sa che il tradito non capirebbe (meschino) 
2) ancora di meno il traditore pensa di andare contro i figli. Anzi pensa che trovare buon umore dia benefici nel rapporto con i figli


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2018)

Una relazione extra è semplicemente una relazione.
Viene vissuta con diversi livelli di profondità e coinvolgimento, come succede per tutte le relazioni. Può nascere come superficiale ed evolversi in forte coinvolgimento. Può essere coinvolgente su ogni piano e poi raffreddarsi rapidamente.
A seconda delle persone può comprendere nel sentimento anche la famiglia dell’amante.
Personalmente ho sentito mogli odiare le suocere e mariti disprezzarle e per me è assurdo, come se la persona amata fosse casualmente proveniente da una famiglia.
Quindi comprendo beneche si possa avere un sentimento di amore per i figli dell’amante.
Ma dire che si vuole BENE ai traditi che ci si impegna a sostituire (anche part time) non è accettabile!


----------



## Lara3 (16 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 1) no il traditore non pensa assolutamente di fare del male al tradito (scoperto è pure sorpreso) pensa di fare qualcosa per sé è come andare in piscina o in palestra o dal parrucchiere o fare un massaggio. Sa che il tradito non capirebbe (meschino)
> 2) ancora di meno il traditore pensa di andare contro i figli. Anzi pensa che trovare buon umore dia benefici nel rapporto con i figli


Io prima di scoprire il tradimento ho sempre pensato che non potrò mai tradire mio marito anche perché è il padre dei miei figli e fare del male a lui è come fare del male ai figli. Ho pensato a come potessero soffrire i figli se vedessero il loro padre soffrire. Io pensavo a questo....
Mio marito ha continuato a tradire anche dopo che l’ho scoperto e quindi dopo che ha visto quanto stessi male io...
Ma questo non l’ha fermato...
Ma secondo te un traditore pensa che se venisse scoperto il tradito litiga per 30 minuti e poi si torna come prima ?
E’ così imbecille a non capire quanto soffrirà il tradito  ?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una relazione extra è semplicemente una relazione.
> Viene vissuta con diversi livelli di profondità e coinvolgimento, come succede per tutte le relazioni. Può nascere come superficiale ed evolversi in forte coinvolgimento. Può essere coinvolgente su ogni piano e poi raffreddarsi rapidamente.
> A seconda delle persone può comprendere nel sentimento anche la famiglia dell’amante.
> Personalmente ho sentito mogli odiare le suocere e mariti disprezzarle e per me è assurdo, come se la persona amata fosse casualmente proveniente da una famiglia.
> ...


Può non essere accettabile ma se è così non vedo perché uno non dovrebbe dirlo


----------



## oriente70 (16 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io prima di scoprire il tradimento ho sempre pensato che non potrò mai tradire mio marito anche perché è il padre dei miei figli e fare del male a lui è come fare del male ai figli. Ho pensato a come potessero soffrire i figli se vedessero il loro padre soffrire. Io pensavo a questo....
> Mio marito ha continuato a tradire anche dopo che l’ho scoperto e quindi dopo che ha visto quanto stessi male io...
> Ma questo non l’ha fermato...
> Ma secondo te un traditore pensa che se venisse scoperto il tradito litiga per 30 minuti e poi si torna come prima ?
> E’ così imbecille a non capire quanto soffrirà il tradito  ?


Semplicemente  chi tradisce non crede più al progetto famiglia [emoji41].
E non gli interessa più ne il coniuge ne i figli [emoji41].


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io prima di scoprire il tradimento ho sempre pensato che non potrò mai tradire mio marito anche perché è il padre dei miei figli e fare del male a lui è come fare del male ai figli. Ho pensato a come potessero soffrire i figli se vedessero il loro padre soffrire. Io pensavo a questo....
> Mio marito ha continuato a tradire anche dopo che l’ho scoperto e quindi dopo che ha visto quanto stessi male io...
> Ma questo non l’ha fermato...
> Ma secondo te un traditore pensa che se venisse scoperto il tradito litiga per 30 minuti e poi si torna come prima ?
> E’ così imbecille a non capire quanto soffrirà il tradito  ?


Moltissimi sono sinceramente sorpresi.
Non è che essere scoperti traditori succede tutti i giorni. Fa parte di quelle cose che si immaginano attraverso la letteratura, la fiction, i racconti.
Hai presente L’ultimo bacio di Muccino? Beh io conosco tantissime persone che hanno trovato eccessiva la reazione ella Giovanna Mezzogiorno tradita. 
Eccessiva? 
Può essere sembrata a chi non l’ha vissuta.
A parte che le urla che nel film avvengono senza la presenza dei figli perché lei è ancora incinta, ma è anche una necessità drammaturgica mostrare quello che è il sentire, però è tanto diverso da ciò che si prova?
O I giorni dell’abbandono, a quanti è sembrata sproporzionata la condizione di depressione in cui cade Margherita Buy? Tanti. Perché non è successo a loro.
Anche a me PRIMA sembrava tutto esagerato... PRIMA.


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sull'ultimo neretto: è tuo marito che ha mancato profondamente nei vostri confronti. L'amante ha fatto il suo interesse e non aveva alcuna responsabilità verso la tua famiglia, mentre lui sì.
> Io ricordo che mia moglie, per giustificarsi,  mi disse che in fin dei conti a noi non aveva mai sottratto tempo, dato che con l'amante era uscita utilizzando l'orario in cui normalmente doveva essere in ufficio.
> Ovviamente, anche se questa modalità potrebbe sembrare più corretta dal suo punto di vista, la mia sofferenza non ebbe alcun detrimento.
> Chi tradisce commette un atto di profondo egoismo. Possiamo motivarlo o giustificarlo con qualsivoglia motivazione, ma alla base c'è solo questo, l'interesse quasi esclusivo per il bene personale accompagnato dall'indifferenza verso le conseguenze che altri potrebbero sopportare.
> ...


Certo che è lui ad aver mancato , ma non è questo il punto. Si parlava di empatia ...lei non doveva nulla ai miei figli...ma non doveva dire poi che in realtà ci teneva molto...altrimenti la risata è d’obbligo


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Può non essere accettabile ma se è così non vedo perché uno non dovrebbe dirlo


Non dico che necessariamente si debba trovare “il/la rivale” una persona sgradevole. Ma volere bene è un’altra cosa.
Infatti nessun tradito dirà che gli dispiace per la eventuale sofferenza dell’amante...


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 1) no il traditore non pensa assolutamente di fare del male al tradito (scoperto è pure sorpreso) pensa di fare qualcosa per sé è come andare in piscina o in palestra o dal parrucchiere o fare un massaggio. Sa che il tradito non capirebbe (meschino)
> 2) ancora di meno il traditore pensa di andare contro i figli. Anzi pensa che trovare buon umore dia benefici nel rapporto con i figli


Il traditore lo sa...ma non gliene importa e si giustifica. Il tener nascosto e mentire, ingannare ....è la prova provata della consapevolezza.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Il traditore lo sa...ma non gliene importa e si giustifica. Il tener nascosto e mentire, ingannare ....è la prova provata della consapevolezza.


Un conto è sapere che è una cosa sgradita. Altra cosa è immaginare lo stato di rabbia, prostrazione in cui poi si trova il tradito.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non dico che necessariamente si debba trovare “il/la rivale” una persona sgradevole. Ma volere bene è un’altra cosa.
> Infatti nessun tradito dirà che gli dispiace per la eventuale sofferenza dell’amante...


Scusa non avevo cApito
Pensavo che intendivi che un traditore non vuole bene a chi tradisce


----------



## Foglia (16 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un conto è sapere che è una cosa sgradita. Altra cosa è immaginare lo stato di rabbia, prostrazione in cui poi si trova il tradito.


E' sufficiente fermarsi alla prima considerazione per non far diventare la family dell'altro come una sorta di trottolina amorosa dudu e dadada, comunque.


----------



## oriente70 (16 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Scusa non avevo cApito
> Pensavo che intendivi che un traditore non vuole bene a chi tradisce


Perché gli vuole bene?


----------



## Lostris (16 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Capisco cosa provi, è un sensazione ricorrente nel tradito.
> Ed io che avevo sempre condannato il tradimento dopo che sono stata tradita ho pensato come te.
> Non essendoci più il patto della fedeltà cosa rimane ?
> Il bisogno del tradito di trovare un equilibrio.... e se questo accade attraverso un tradimento ?
> ...


Il tradimento non è mai un'_azione _c_ontro qualcuno._

(eccetto quelli fatti per ripicca, ma credo proprio siano la minoranza).

E 'sta cosa proprio sembra di difficile comprensione.

Riducendo ai minimi termini, il tradimento è un'azione spregevole la cui ratio è portare beneficio a chi la compie e che ha degli effetti collaterali.

Questi possono essere contemplati, sottovalutati, malconsiderati, ignorati, gestiti. 
Quelli che si considerano, nella valutazione valgono meno del vantaggio che si guadagna.

Si possono verificare... come no. Possono essere gravi..  come no.
La valutazione può essere sbagliata..  come no.

A seconda della gestione, delle caratteristiche personali, della sfiga.

Pensare che sia un'azione compiuta contro il tradito confonde le conseguenze e gli effetti con la causa.

Il tradito non conta...
Se contasse, nel frangente di cui si parla, non verrebbe tradito.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il tradimento non è mai un'_azione _c_ontro _nessuno.
> 
> (eccetto quelli fatti per ripicca, ma credo proprio siano la minoranza).
> 
> E 'sta cosa proprio sembra di difficile comprensione.


Non per chi ha sperimentato

Non ho ancora letto di un solo traditore/ice che scriva a chiare note: ho deciso di fare una cosa contro il mio partner.

A parte quello che andò con una escort e dopo glielo disse alla moglie, se proprio lo vogliamo chiamare tradimento.. (io faccio fatica a chiamarlo tradimento, parlerei di dispetto infantile con effetto boomerang, ma insomma..)


----------



## oriente70 (16 Novembre 2018)

E allora di cosa stiamo parlando se il tradimento è contro nessuno [emoji41] e perché si chiama tradimento? [emoji41].
Quanti filosofi [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41] 
Ma allora perché non dire al partner vado a trombarmi il collega [emoji41] intanto fa solo bene [emoji16] anzi vai  a trombare anche te che ti rilassi [emoji23].


----------



## Foglia (16 Novembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E allora di cosa stiamo parlando se il tradimento è contro nessuno [emoji41] e perché si chiama tradimento? [emoji41].
> Quanti filosofi [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]
> Ma allora perché non dire al partner vado a trombarmi il collega [emoji41] intanto fa solo bene [emoji16] anzi vai  a trombare anche te che ti rilassi [emoji23].


Di' la verità che stai rivalutando la mia ipotesi, una volta sgamate le corna, di dire chiaramente a sto punto liberi tutti


----------



## Lostris (16 Novembre 2018)

E sì che mi sembra di scrivere in un italiano comprensibile.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> E sì che mi sembra di scrivere in un italiano comprensibile.


E ma contro la volontà di non capire non c’e Italiano comprensibile che tenga


----------



## Foglia (16 Novembre 2018)

Comunque partendo da questo 3d, mi sono fatta un'altra considerazione.
Di come vengono percepiti certi fatti all'esterno. Sempre in tema di empatia.

Mio marito ha una sorella, ora divorziata. In costanza di matrimonio, ha riempito il marito di corna, che manco una cesta di lumache. Poi lo ha mollato lei, dicendoglielo. Invero lui sapeva eh. Che passi la botta di una volta, per una volta. Diversamente non ti accorgi solo se nella coppia c'è già un distacco emotivo notevole, oppure quando le corna vengono messe con totale distacco emotivo  (complici attenzione e fortuna). Altrimenti sono convinta che certe cose le senti.
Ma vabbè.
Nell'occasione i miei suoceri andarono apertamente contro loro figlia. Al punto che che al battesimo di mio figlio c'era mio cognato e non lei. Per dire, che pure mio marito fu della stessa  "filosofia".
Ecco: quella stessa coppia di genitori, che sa un bel po' di cose, non si capacita di come abbia potuto lasciare loro figlio. Che lui si (a differenza della sorella) e' uno  "come si deve".

Come mi posso spiegare questa cosa? Mia suocera poi... Da donna.... Non può vedere la figlia. E... Sono quasi sicura che almeno una tresca la abbia avuta pure lei. Però prende chiare difese di un figlio che ha messo le mani addosso alla moglie. Alcune cose le sa, altre sono sicura di no. Ma non importa, perché già questo dovrebbe essere abbastanza.
Non voglio l'empatia di mia suocera eh 
Riflettevo.


----------



## Foglia (16 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> E sì che mi sembra di scrivere in un italiano comprensibile.


Io ho capito eh. Stavo scherzando con oriente. Invero il tuo post mi sta facendo chiedere fino a che punto possa essere aderente alla mia realtà. Che pure sempre di tradimento si tratta.
Sul dolore del risveglio, non ho dubbi.
Il resto lo devo un po'  "ragionare"


----------



## Skorpio (16 Novembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E allora di cosa stiamo parlando se il tradimento è contro nessuno


Di fantasie del tradito che si mette al centro del mondo

Nessuno ce l'ha con lui

Nessuno vuol fargli male intenzionalmente

Se vuoi fare male intenzionalmente fai come quella di Aosta oggi, che lo scrivi sui biglietti nero su bianco:

Ammazzo i miei figli perché TI VOGLIO FAR MALE

Non è difficilissimo da capire


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Comunque partendo da questo 3d, mi sono fatta un'altra considerazione.
> Di come vengono percepiti certi fatti all'esterno. Sempre in tema di empatia.
> 
> Mio marito ha una sorella, ora divorziata. In costanza di matrimonio, ha riempito il marito di corna, che manco una cesta di lumache. Poi lo ha mollato lei, dicendoglielo. Invero lui sapeva eh. Che passi la botta di una volta, per una volta. Diversamente non ti accorgi solo se nella coppia c'è già un distacco emotivo notevole, oppure quando le corna vengono messe con totale distacco emotivo  (complici attenzione e fortuna). Altrimenti sono convinta che certe cose le senti.
> ...


Per alcuni i figli so’ piezze e core, le figlie portatrici dell’onore famigliare.


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> E sì che mi sembra di scrivere in un italiano comprensibile.


In realtà state esprimendo due concetti diversi utilizzando termini simili .
Se io dico che l’inquinamento è un atto contro la natura ...non intendo che la finalità dell’inquinamento sia distruggere la natura ..ma le conseguenze sono quelle .
Non credo che una persona sana di mente possa pensare che il tradimento venga attuato con la finalità di fare del male al tradito ....ma la conseguenza è quella ...per questo che molti usano dire che è un’azione “contro” il tradito. 
Ci si riferisce alle conseguenze .... non alle finalità


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Di fantasie del tradito che si mette al centro del mondo
> 
> Nessuno ce l'ha con lui
> 
> ...


No hai capito tu ....  tra le conseguenze principali del tradimento c’e Il far male al tradito ....nessuno ha mai parlato di intenzionalita’  ..io non l’ho mai letto da nessuna parte ...
Ma la conseguenza è innegabile....o no? 
Sembra di sentire il cinese che parla con l’arabo


----------



## oriente70 (17 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> No hai capito tu ....  tra le conseguenze principali del tradimento c’e Il far male al tradito ....nessuno ha mai parlato di intenzionalita’  ..io non l’ho mai letto da nessuna parte ...
> Ma la conseguenza è innegabile....o no?
> Sembra di sentire il cinese che parla con l’arabo


No scorpio ragiona da ragazzino [emoji41]
"Non Lo Sapevo , mi dispiace , non lo faccio più "


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io prima di scoprire il tradimento ho sempre pensato che non potrò mai tradire mio marito anche perché è il padre dei miei figli e fare del male a lui è come fare del male ai figli. Ho pensato a come potessero soffrire i figli se vedessero il loro padre soffrire. Io pensavo a questo....
> Mio marito ha continuato a tradire anche dopo che l’ho scoperto e quindi dopo che ha visto quanto stessi male io...
> Ma questo non l’ha fermato...
> Ma secondo te un traditore pensa che se venisse scoperto il tradito litiga per 30 minuti e poi si torna come prima ?
> E’ così imbecille a non capire quanto soffrirà il tradito  ?


Non è imbecille.
Sceglie cosa è meglio per sé in base ai rischi che effettivamente corre.


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Semplicemente  chi tradisce non crede più al progetto famiglia [emoji41].
> E non gli interessa più ne il coniuge ne i figli [emoji41].


Se fosse così perché limitarsi a tradire quando ci si può separare?


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Certo che è lui ad aver mancato , ma non è questo il punto. Si parlava di empatia ...lei non doveva nulla ai miei figli...ma non doveva dire poi che in realtà ci teneva molto...altrimenti la risata è d’obbligo


Su questo sono assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un conto è sapere che è una cosa sgradita. Altra cosa è immaginare lo stato di rabbia, prostrazione in cui poi si trova il tradito.


Hai mai pensato a come possa sentirsi un traditore scoperto?
Sai che gliene può fregare in quel momento del dolore del tradito...


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il tradimento non è mai un'_azione _c_ontro qualcuno._
> 
> (eccetto quelli fatti per ripicca, ma credo proprio siano la minoranza).
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E allora di cosa stiamo parlando se il tradimento è contro nessuno [emoji41] e perché si chiama tradimento? [emoji41].
> Quanti filosofi [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]
> Ma allora perché non dire al partner vado a trombarmi il collega [emoji41] intanto fa solo bene [emoji16] anzi vai  a trombare anche te che ti rilassi [emoji23].


Tu lo diresti?


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> In realtà state esprimendo due concetti diversi utilizzando termini simili .
> Se io dico che l’inquinamento è un atto contro la natura ...non intendo che la finalità dell’inquinamento sia distruggere la natura ..ma le conseguenze sono quelle .
> Non credo che una persona sana di mente possa pensare che il tradimento venga attuato con la finalità di fare del male al tradito ....ma la conseguenza è quella ...per questo che molti usano dire che è un’azione “contro” il tradito.
> Ci si riferisce alle conseguenze .... non alle finalità


Ogni azione comporta un rischio.
Avere una relazione extraconiugale è un'azione.
Chi sceglie di averla accetta il rischio di essere scoperto, ma ovviamente spera non accada mai.
E di solito questo accade nella maggior parte dei casi, che rimangono ignoti a chi viene tradito.
Tranne i nostri... 
Le conseguenze quindi non sono né certe né determinabili.
Ovviamente c'è chi di fronte al minimo rischio di far soffrire il partner o di compromettere la coppia si ferma, chi invece va avanti incurante dei rischi.


----------



## oriente70 (17 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se fosse così perché limitarsi a tradire quando ci si può separare?


Perché il tradito non conosce il parassita che ha accanto [emoji41].


----------



## oriente70 (17 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se fosse così perché limitarsi a tradire quando ci si può separare?


Perché se va male con l'amante c'è sempre la seconda scelta a disposizione [emoji41] mejo de niente [emoji41] poi in vecchiaia dove trovi una/o che ti vuole bene e ti accudisce [emoji41].
Traditore si ma cojone no :
 "Parassiti"  [emoji41] ma non in senso offensivo per carità ma in senso figurato [emoji41].


----------



## oriente70 (17 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tu lo diresti?


Io prima cosa ho rispetto di chi ho accanto e ripeto rispetto [emoji41].
Quello che manca a chi è viscido e fa le cose di nascosto.
Seconda cosa: quando si è detto " famolo Strano" o ho voglia di [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] abbiamo sempre accetto i limiti pattuiti [emoji7][emoji7].
Qualunque cosa non vale la tranquillità dei miei figli [emoji41] e di Lei[emoji57].
E non bisogna essere  laureato per capire certe cose [emoji41].
Poi se scoprissi  che ha un'altro tempo zero  sto per i fatti miei [emoji41] senza pippe mentali [emoji41] .


----------



## oriente70 (17 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tu lo diresti?


Una volta gli dissi che il suo comportamento mi avrebbe portato a cercare alternative [emoji41]. Da lì si è messa  in moto per cercare di risolvere i suoi problemi , per fortuna risolti [emoji7].
Mentire con chi dovresti condividere una vita non è una bella cosa [emoji41].


----------



## Foglia (17 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per alcuni i figli so’ piezze e core, le figlie portatrici dell’onore famigliare.


Quindi di fatto nessuna empatia, se così fosse.
Nella consulenza e' stata scritta una pagina, su mia suocera.... Che se non fosse che alla fine povera lei sarebbe da incorniciare 
In effetti, tutt'altro che empatica. E' brutto a dirsi, ma non l'ho mai vista usare empatia. Altre qualità si (compresa un tipo di cortesia, quella più di superficie che comunque "apre", che ad esempio a me difetta). Potrebbe essere come dici tu.


----------



## Lostris (17 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> In realtà state esprimendo due concetti diversi utilizzando termini simili .
> Se io dico che l’inquinamento è un atto contro la natura ...non intendo che la finalità dell’inquinamento sia distruggere la natura ..ma le conseguenze sono quelle .
> Non credo che una persona sana di mente possa pensare che il tradimento venga attuato con la finalità di fare del male al tradito ....ma la conseguenza è quella ...per questo che molti usano dire che è un’azione “contro” il tradito.
> Ci si riferisce alle conseguenze .... non alle finalità


Confondere finalità e conseguenze non mi sembra una cosa da poco.
Non è solo semantica.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato a come possa sentirsi un traditore scoperto?
> Sai che gliene può fregare in quel momento del dolore del tradito...


Non ne ho idea.
Io non sopporto essere messa sotto accusa e cerco di non fare nulla che possa mettermi in condizioni di esserlo.
A parte qualche multa, non mi è mai successo di essere “scoperta”.
Ma se una persona si mette in quelle condizioni,  è magari senza vergogna. 
La vergogna è un sentimento appreso perché ciò che fa provare vergogna è estremamente dipendente dalla cultura. Sappiamo tutti che per i giapponesi la cosa peggiore è perdere la faccia, perché la riprovazione sociale per i comportamenti disonesti è molto forte. Non so cosa venga considerato riprovevole.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ogni azione comporta un rischio.
> Avere una relazione extraconiugale è un'azione.
> Chi sceglie di averla accetta il rischio di essere scoperto, ma ovviamente spera non accada mai.
> E di solito questo accade nella maggior parte dei casi, che rimangono ignoti a chi viene tradito.
> ...


Però anche la condizione in cui si trova chi viene scoperto dipende da un immaginario culturale. Negli anni sessanta (v. Divorzio all’italiana) si metteva in conto di poter poi essere la vittima di un delitto d’onore.
Adesso sembrano eccessive le urla di Giovanna Mezzogiorno e il buttare fuori casa.
Resta che possano accadere entrambe le cose. 
Mio marito rimase sorpreso.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> No hai capito tu ....  tra le conseguenze principali del tradimento c’e Il far male al tradito ....nessuno ha mai parlato di intenzionalita’  ..io non l’ho mai letto da nessuna parte ...
> Ma la conseguenza è innegabile....o no?
> Sembra di sentire il cinese che parla con l’arabo


Sia io sia te abbiamo attraversato questa esperienza, avendolo scoperto, e siamo stati male.
Certo che è innegabile

Ma il punto è far diventare il NOSTRO DOLORE l'assoluto protagonista di una azione che come hai detto non ha quasi sempre nulla di intenzionalmente teso a farci del male

Mio padre è morto perché fumava, io ero Piccolo

E per diverso tempo lo ho odiato, da morto, perché lui mi faceva del male se fumava, come mi ha fatto, lasciandomi orfano.

Ma lui non ci pensava neanche a farmi male, si sarebbe buttato nel fuoco x me, gli piaceva fumare e punto.

Questo meccanismo genera solo odio

E ora mi aspetto di leggere che se mio padre mi avesse voluto davvero bene, non avrebbe fumato, vediamo un po'..


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Confondere finalità e conseguenze non mi sembra una cosa da poco.
> Non è solo semantica.


L'espressione eterogenesi dei fini, in tedesco Heterogonie der Zwecke, fu coniata dal filosofo e psicologo empirico Wilhelm Wundt. Con essa si fa riferimento a un campo di fenomeni i cui contorni e caratteri trovano più chiara descrizione nell'espressione «conseguenze non intenzionali di azioni intenzionali». Wikipedia


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sia io sia te abbiamo attraversato questa esperienza, avendolo scoperto, e siamo stati male.
> Certo che è innegabile
> 
> Ma il punto è far diventare il NOSTRO DOLORE l'assoluto protagonista di una azione che come hai detto non ha quasi sempre nulla di intenzionalmente teso a farci del male
> ...


Veramente mi sono domandata perché fumi.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente mi sono domandata perché fumi.


Non cambiano argomento, tanto che io fumi non gliene importa nulla a nessuno

Restiamo sul concetto generico, perché penso sia importante


----------



## Lostris (17 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'espressione eterogenesi dei fini, in tedesco Heterogonie der Zwecke, fu coniata dal filosofo e psicologo empirico Wilhelm Wundt. Con essa si fa riferimento a un campo di fenomeni i cui contorni e caratteri trovano più chiara descrizione nell'espressione «conseguenze non intenzionali di azioni intenzionali».Wikipedia


Si parla di evoluzione storica.
Al di là del concetto in sé, su cui si potrebbe discutere, secondo me non è calzante.


----------



## oriente70 (17 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sia io sia te abbiamo attraversato questa esperienza, avendolo scoperto, e siamo stati male.
> Certo che è innegabile
> 
> Ma il punto è far diventare il NOSTRO DOLORE l'assoluto protagonista di una azione che come hai detto non ha quasi sempre nulla di intenzionalmente teso a farci del male
> ...


Se uno fuma non si nasconde [emoji41] e non inventa storie per allontanarsi dalla famiglia [emoji41].
Piccoli dettagli che per me fanno la differenza.
Tuo padre non ha ingannato la famiglia [emoji41].
Una curiosità ma quando un traditore viene beccato che sentimenti si  dovrebbero generare nel tradito?
Felicità , perché lui è stato bene [emoji41].


----------



## Skorpio (17 Novembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se uno fuma non si nasconde [emoji41] e non inventa storie per allontanarsi dalla famiglia [emoji41].
> Piccoli dettagli che per me fanno la differenza.


La fanno in peggio eventualmente

Perché se la teoria è che se fumo  faccio male agli altri, lo faccio intenzionalmente e sbattendoglielo in faccia e persino disturbandoli

Chiedi a [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION] per informazioni, eventualmente


----------



## oriente70 (17 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La fanno in peggio eventualmente
> 
> Perché se la teoria è che se fumo  faccio male agli altri, lo faccio intenzionalmente e sbattendoglielo in faccia e persino disturbandoli
> 
> Chiedi a [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION] per informazioni, eventualmente


Mi ricordo che da ragazzino quando entravo nei cinema c'era una cortina di fumo , si fumava nei ristoranti, Bar, barbiere ecc, stai parlando di un'altra generazione [emoji41] conosco coppie che oggi  fumano in casa ma fuori al balcone [emoji41] e non in macchina [emoji41].
Cambiano i tempi e i modi del fumare [emoji41], ma il tradimento ha  sempre lo stesso modus operandi [emoji41] la menzogna nell' nucleo familiare [emoji41].


----------



## Skorpio (17 Novembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Mi ricordo che da ragazzino quando entravo nei cinema c'era una cortina di fumo , si fumava nei ristoranti, Bar, barbiere ecc, stai parlando di un'altra generazione [emoji41] conosco coppie che oggi  fumano in casa ma fuori al balcone [emoji41] e non in macchina [emoji41].
> Cambiano i tempi e i modi del fumare [emoji41], ma il tradimento ha  sempre lo stesso modus operandi [emoji41] la menzogna nell' nucleo familiare [emoji41].


Chiedi a  [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION] te lo spiega lei


----------



## oriente70 (17 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Chiedi a [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION]


Se è cambiato il modo di tradire ??


----------



## Minerva (17 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il tradimento non è mai un'_azione _c_ontro qualcuno._
> 
> (eccetto quelli fatti per ripicca, ma credo proprio siano la minoranza).
> 
> ...


ed è questo il punto che duole di più


----------



## Foglia (17 Novembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> ed è questo il punto che duole di più


Pensa solo se scoprisse di essere pure oggetto di transfert emozionali con l'amante, quanto sarebbe felice  

Conta e non conta a schiocco di dita. Laddove si scambiano cortesia, compiacimento eccetera per empatia. E non ci si accorge manco che l'unica empatia che si usa in questi casi è quella verso di sé


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però anche la condizione in cui si trova chi viene scoperto dipende da un immaginario culturale. Negli anni sessanta (v. Divorzio all’italiana) si metteva in conto di poter poi essere la vittima di un delitto d’onore.
> Adesso sembrano eccessive le urla di Giovanna Mezzogiorno e il buttare fuori casa.
> Resta che possano accadere entrambe le cose.
> Mio marito rimase sorpreso.


Negli anni 60... in Sicilia. Il delitto d'onore qui al nord non credo venisse neppure contemplato dalla morale comune autoctona.
Di tradimenti da noi ce n'erano infatti anche all'epoca e si concludevano quasi sempre prima della legge sul divorzio  con la sopportazione stoica dell'accaduto avendo  come obiettivo primario la tutela della propria stabilità economica.
Detto in poche parole, i soldi erano pochi e si stringeva i denti.
Non credo però che anche all'epoca non si urlasse e non ci si arrabbiasse per i tradimenti.
Ricordo perfettamente il termine con cui l'amante di mio padre era definita da mia nonna: lugiona. Ma ce n'era anche per gli uomini traditori, ovviamente.
Non è cambiato molto, se non che oggi ci sono più possibilità di separarsi.


----------



## Foglia (17 Novembre 2018)

Facile eh.
Essere empatici verso se stessi....


----------



## oriente70 (17 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Facile eh.
> Essere empatici verso se stessi....


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Foglia (17 Novembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Embè.


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2018)

Se si è tradito si può reagire grosso modo in due modi:
- relativizzando l'accaduto ovvero dandogli lo spazio, gli obiettivi e le modalità più vicini al reale.
Questo implica la capacità di conoscere e comprendere il traditore e il tradimento. Questo permette di trovare un equilibrio per poter ancora restare accanto a chi ha tradito, ovviamente senza più le aspettative di prima. Almeno finché lo si ritiene possibile e soddisfacente.
- assolutizzando l'accaduto, dando al tradimento un significato dogmatico, impossibile da ridimensionare. Stare accanto al traditore diventa difficile e motivo di frustrazione. Prima o poi questa modalità, più dell'altra, porta alla separazione, necessaria al benessere psichico, o anche al tradimento, come bisogno di riscatto e di rivalsa  ma soprattutto come possibilità di allontanarsi dal traditore e dalla sofferenza da lui portata.


----------



## oriente70 (17 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Embè.


Minimo sindacale


----------



## oriente70 (17 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Se si è tradito si può reagire grosso modo in due modi:
> - relativizzando l'accaduto ovvero dandogli lo spazio, gli obiettivi e le modalità più vicini al reale.
> Questo implica la capacità di conoscere e comprendere il traditore e il tradimento. Questo permette di trovare un equilibrio per poter ancora restare accanto a chi ha tradito, ovviamente senza più le aspettative di prima. Almeno finché lo si ritiene possibile e soddisfacente.
> - assolutizzando l'accaduto, dando al tradimento un significato dogmatico, impossibile da ridimensionare. Stare accanto al traditore diventa difficile e motivo di frustrazione. Prima o poi questa modalità, più dell'altra, porta alla separazione, necessaria al benessere psichico, o anche al tradimento, come bisogno di riscatto e di rivalsa  ma soprattutto come possibilità di allontanarsi dal traditore e dalla sofferenza da lui portata.


In tutti e due i casi bisogna  vedere Se il tradito ha voglia di ascoltare [emoji41]o sopportare la vicinanza del traditore [emoji41].


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non cambiano argomento, tanto che io fumi non gliene importa nulla a nessuno
> 
> Restiamo sul concetto generico, perché penso sia importante


L’argomento fumo e responsabilità per le conseguenze l’hai tirato fuori tu.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Si parla di evoluzione storica.
> Al di là del concetto in sé, su cui si potrebbe discutere, secondo me non è calzante.


Però è quello che spesso avviene.
Non si tradisce generalmente per ottenere una tragedia.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Negli anni 60... in Sicilia. Il delitto d'onore qui al nord non credo venisse neppure contemplato dalla morale comune autoctona.
> Di tradimenti da noi ce n'erano infatti anche all'epoca e si concludevano quasi sempre prima della legge sul divorzio  con la sopportazione stoica dell'accaduto avendo  come obiettivo primario la tutela della propria stabilità economica.
> Detto in poche parole, i soldi erano pochi e si stringeva i denti.
> Non credo però che anche all'epoca non si urlasse e non ci si arrabbiasse per i tradimenti.
> ...


È cambiato.
Non sono cambiate le reazioni concrete perché da traditi si sta malissimo, lo sappiamo.
È cambiato l’immaginario che fa sembrare il film di Muccino esagerato.


----------



## Lostris (17 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però è quello che spesso avviene.
> Non si tradisce generalmente per ottenere una tragedia.


Non si tradisce quasi mai per quello.
È quello che ho detto.

E, anche se dopo accade la tragedia, dire che il fine fosse quello è sbagliato.
Poche palle.

Si tradisce. E si può causare la tragedia.

Attribuire finalità a posteriori in base alle conseguenze delle azioni è scorretto e porta ad una valutazione distorta delle azioni stesse, a mio parere.


----------



## Lostris (17 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È cambiato.
> Non sono cambiate le reazioni concrete perché da traditi si sta malissimo, lo sappiamo.
> È cambiato l’immaginario che fa sembrare il film di Muccino esagerato.


A me i film di Muccino paiono sempre un po’ esasperati.

Anche A casa tutti bene, altro spaccato deprimente delle relazioni, per me è a tratti eccessivo.

Ma non in assoluto.. il fastidio che provo rispetto alle liti e alle reazioni urlate è dovuto alla distanza siderale che sento rispetto alla mia modalità prevalente di gestione delle crisi e della rabbia.

Poi è capitato anche a me di urlare, ovviamente.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> A me i film di Muccino paiono sempre un po’ esasperati.
> 
> Anche A casa tutti bene, altro spaccato deprimente delle relazioni, per me è a tratti eccessivo.
> 
> ...


Anche a me sembrava esagerato, PRIMA


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È cambiato.
> Non sono cambiate le reazioni concrete perché da traditi si sta malissimo, lo sappiamo.
> È cambiato l’immaginario che fa sembrare il film di Muccino esagerato.


A me (e a mia moglie) Muccino sembra realista.
Dal successo che ha avuto e che ha ancora non credo di essere il solo.


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non si tradisce quasi mai per quello.
> È quello che ho detto.
> 
> E, anche se dopo accade la tragedia, dire che il fine fosse quello è sbagliato.
> ...


Ma chi è che ha detto che il fine è far soffrire?
Questo non mi spiego


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma chi è che ha detto che il fine è far soffrire?
> Questo non mi spiego


Jaka, alla fine non è questo il problema a cui si deve dare attenzione.
Siamo espliciti: mia moglie, tuo marito non ci amano più.
Possiamo definire quello che è accaduto in tutte le maniere che vogliamo, ma il muro contro cui ci scontreremo sempre è quello.
Non c'è stato altruismo, rispetto, considerazione. Non c'è stato perché l'amore è finito.
Sono legati a noi per interessi loro, per l'affetto che rimane, per tante cose che non escluderanno mai pero' che loro possano desiderare ancora qualcosa solo per sé. O forse tutto quanto per sé.


----------



## Lostris (17 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma chi è che ha detto che il fine è far soffrire?
> Questo non mi spiego


Nessuno.
Si stava parlando d’altro, per quel che ho capito.


----------



## Lostris (17 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche a me sembrava esagerato, PRIMA


Ma non è questione di prima o di dopo.
Almeno per me.

E l’eccesso che considero è l’urlare. 
Ci sono reazioni in cui lo comprendo, altre che trovo esasperate. 

E il tema di discussione non è sempre il tradimento, parlavo delle dinamiche relazionali in generale nella sua filmografia.

E non è neanche che, dopo aver vissuto una forte sollecitazione, allora trovo coerente sempre e comunque un determinato tipo di reazione. 
Io no.

Ma parlavo in generale. Tant’è che io non ho mai pensato che la reazione della Mezzogiorno fosse esagerata. 
Anche se ho pensato, questo sì, che io _probabilmente_ non avrei reagito così.


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Jaka, alla fine non è questo il problema a cui si deve dare attenzione.
> Siamo espliciti: mia moglie, tuo marito non ci amano più.
> Possiamo definire quello che è accaduto in tutte le maniere che vogliamo, ma il muro contro cui ci scontreremo sempre è quello.
> Non c'è stato altruismo, rispetto, considerazione. Non c'è stato perché l'amore è finito.
> Sono legati a noi per interessi loro, per l'affetto che rimane, per tante cose che non escluderanno mai pero' che loro possano desiderare ancora qualcosa solo per sé. O forse tutto quanto per sé.


Credo che stiamo parlando di cose diverse .
Sono intervenuta perché ho intuito un incistimento su una incomprensione verso chi dice che il tradimento è contro il coniuge/famiglia...con tutti che dicono “no, non si tradisce con l’intento di far male al coniuge..” ..quando questo punto non lo ha mai messo in dubbio nessuno. Il “contro” è inteso nel forum come conseguenza e non come fine ..
Riguardo all’amore...non credo sia così semplice.io credo che mio marito non sappia proprio amare .. confonda l’amore con l’infatuazione e il coinvolgimento. Credo non sia mai stato tanto preso da me come in questo periodo .... 
a differenza di tua moglie (credo) non è che non mi ami più e per questo mi abbia tradita...lui banalmente non sa amare nella concezione classica ..... per lui amore e’ coinvolgimento e sofferenza ....incremento di autostima, adrenalina ...  
Ma non credo sia l’unico ... ce ne sono tanti ....
Siamo diversi... 
E poi Amare, non amare....sono concetti così personali....  io non ero poi così presa da mio marito , ma non lo tradivo lo stesso ...perché?
Per amore? 
No...non è questa la discriminante, ne sono convinta. La discriminante è il rispetto, l’empatia, il credere fermamente nel valore di quello che hai costruito e che ritieni di dover tutelare ...perché prezioso


----------



## Skorpio (17 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’argomento fumo e responsabilità per le conseguenze l’hai tirato fuori tu.


Si ma il fumo era un esempio (far male senza intenzione di fare male) l"argomento era far male volendolo fare o non fare

Potevo anche far l'esempio di quello che va a fare il ciclista della domenica, che ogni 2x3 ne resta spiaccicato uno contro un'auto


----------



## Foglia (17 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Potevo anche far l'esempio di quello che va a fare il ciclista della domenica, che ogni 2x3 ne resta spiaccicato uno contro un'auto


Ci sono accadimenti che non per niente si chiamano disgrazie.

Io se esco in bici non penso di stare facendo qualcosa di sbagliato. Diverso già il fumo. O meglio, e' sbagliato ma non è generalmente contrario a un patto di coppia. Anche mio padre ha avuto serissimi problemi a causa  (senz'altro concausa) del fumo. Ma non ho mai sentito mia madre soffrire di qualcosa simile a ciò che si soffre per il tradimento. Nemmeno io ho mai perso la fiducia perché ha avuto un infarto.
Non si perde la fiducia.
Si soffre. Anche di più.
Ma la fiducia  (cio' che viene dopo) non la si perde.
Sono proprio mondi diversi.
Tu con uno che e' stato male  (sia pure a causa di abitudini sbagliate) hai comunque voglia di  "ricominciare".
Quando tradita e' la fiducia, la reazione è  "vaffanculo a te". E' diversa. E prescinde dalla rabbia che magari può venirti anche per il malato, o per l'incosciente. Che se il malato o l'incosciente hai ancora la fortuna di averli lì con te...  Nella più parte dei casi dici loro "da ora innanzi ti tengo d'occhio". Ma è altro lo spirito.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2018)

Il tradimento della fiducia è il nodo del tradimento (infatti si ritengono traditi anche coloro che partecipano insieme a orge se l’altro tradisce facendo qualcosa di nascosto) e il dolore, la rabbia e la delusione sono proporzionali a quanto ci si fidava particolarmente di quella persona. Anche in un rapporto di coppia non tutti ripongono la stessa fiducia. Non intendo nel rapporto, ma della persona. 
(La capacità di fidarsi dipende anche dalla storia personale e dalla fiducia avuta nei genitori e nel modello di attaccamento)


----------



## Skorpio (17 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ci sono accadimenti che non per niente si chiamano disgrazie.
> 
> Io se esco in bici non penso di stare facendo qualcosa di sbagliato. Diverso già il fumo. O meglio, e' sbagliato ma non è generalmente contrario a un patto di coppia. Anche mio padre ha avuto serissimi problemi a causa  (senz'altro concausa) del fumo. Ma non ho mai sentito mia madre soffrire di qualcosa simile a ciò che si soffre per il tradimento. Nemmeno io ho mai perso la fiducia perché ha avuto un infarto.
> Non si perde la fiducia.
> ...


..


----------



## Skorpio (17 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ci sono accadimenti che non per niente si chiamano disgrazie.
> 
> Io se esco in bici non penso di stare facendo qualcosa di sbagliato. Diverso già il fumo. O meglio, e' sbagliato ma non è generalmente contrario a un patto di coppia. Anche mio padre ha avuto serissimi problemi a causa  (senz'altro concausa) del fumo. Ma non ho mai sentito mia madre soffrire di qualcosa simile a ciò che si soffre per il tradimento. Nemmeno io ho mai perso la fiducia perché ha avuto un infarto.
> Non si perde la fiducia.
> ...


Ma certo che è diverso, io parlavo non di fiducia o di altro, parlavo solo del "far del male" senza intenzionalità

Io non voglio fare il gioco del meglio e del peggio, dove fumare e meglio che tradire o peggio che andare a caccia o cosa altro

Volevo solo dire che la cantilena "ma non ci pensi che fai del male..." Può valere per milioni di attività.

E si potrebbe cantare a quasi chiunque per svariate cose.

La puoi cantare a chi cambia lavoro, a chi si fa mormone, a chi si iscrive al sindacato o a chi si mette a dieta priva di carboidrati..

Perfino a chi decide di separarsi


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La fanno in peggio eventualmente
> 
> Perché se la teoria è che se fumo  faccio male agli altri, lo faccio intenzionalmente e sbattendoglielo in faccia e persino disturbandoli
> 
> Chiedi a @_Ginevra65_ per informazioni, eventualmente


 eh si, proprio ora me ne sono dovuta andare, il locale imputato è una camera a gas


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Novembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se è cambiato il modo di tradire ??


semplicemente che ci sono persone che fumano a cui non interessa niente della salute dei figli, men che meno della moglie. D'estate le finestre aperte, ma d'iverno te lo raccomando.
Il problema è non voler rispettare nessuno.


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Credo che stiamo parlando di cose diverse .
> Sono intervenuta perché ho intuito un incistimento su una incomprensione verso chi dice che il tradimento è contro il coniuge/famiglia...con tutti che dicono “no, non si tradisce con l’intento di far male al coniuge..” ..quando questo punto non lo ha mai messo in dubbio nessuno. Il “contro” è inteso nel forum come conseguenza e non come fine ..
> Riguardo all’amore...non credo sia così semplice.io credo che mio marito non sappia proprio amare .. confonda l’amore con l’infatuazione e il coinvolgimento. Credo non sia mai stato tanto preso da me come in questo periodo ....
> a differenza di tua moglie (credo) non è che non mi ami più e per questo mi abbia tradita...lui banalmente non sa amare nella concezione classica ..... per lui amore e’ coinvolgimento e sofferenza ....incremento di autostima, adrenalina ...
> ...


Anche. 
Quando non si ama sono determinanti.
L'amore viene declinato in tante forme, ogni persona ne confonde il significato, ma non c'è amore se non sappiamo vedere l'altro, se non vogliamo il suo bene, se non siamo disposti al minimo sacrificio per lui. Il resto è attrazione, affetto, paura, desiderio.
Nulla che possa essere esclusivo.


----------



## Foglia (18 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma certo che è diverso, io parlavo non di fiducia o di altro, *parlavo solo del "far del male" senza intenzionalità*
> 
> Io non voglio fare il gioco del meglio e del peggio, dove fumare e meglio che tradire o peggio che andare a caccia o cosa altro
> 
> ...


Siamo sempre lì, però. Che col tuo relativismo sei spiazzante. 
Se non mettiamo "scale", con valori, finiamo per dire che siamo potenzialmente (ancorché in maniera non intenzionale) nocivi per gli altri per il solo fatto di esistere. Il che è pure vero, eh. Ma non corrisponde a dire che siccome tutto è potenzialmente nocivo, niente è nocivo. O tutto è nocivo uguale.

Cosa "vale", allora, per te di più in una coppia? Non rispondermi che dipende dalle situazioni e dalle persone (certo, che ci sono anche casi in cui la dieta vegana di uno è considerata più pesante delle corna ).

Prescindendo un attimo dai contesti. Generalizzando (voilà che brutta parola). In una scala, con dei valori.
Possibilmente valori non troppo "sbiellati" (grazie!!!! :mexican
Cosa è fondamentale in una coppia?
La fiducia, o che l'altro non vada a fare la biciclettata della domenica?


----------



## Foglia (18 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> semplicemente che ci sono persone che fumano a cui non interessa niente della salute dei figli, men che meno della moglie. D'estate le finestre aperte, ma d'iverno te lo raccomando.
> Il problema è non voler rispettare nessuno.


Il problema è che, almeno in casa, ti dovresti un attimino far sentire


----------



## Foglia (18 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma certo che è diverso, io parlavo non di fiducia o di altro, parlavo solo del "far del male" senza intenzionalità
> 
> *Io non voglio fare il gioco del meglio e del peggio*, dove fumare e meglio che tradire o peggio che andare a caccia o cosa altro
> 
> ...



Io comunque vorrei vederti al supermercato. Toh..... non dico davanti ai vini, ma davanti ai sughi per la pasta.
A dire non mi interessa il meglio o il peggio. E a venir via con tutti i sughi :carneval:
Quasi non ci fosse scelta... Ecco: quella è un po' l'impressione che dai. Siccome capita (tanto di subire il tradimento, quanto di tradire), non c'è scelta, se non quella di subire o di tradire, a seconda. Come se la scelta non la si potesse fare prima di quando la cassiera ti guarda esterrefatta


----------



## Skorpio (18 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io comunque vorrei vederti al supermercato. Toh..... non dico davanti ai vini, ma davanti ai sughi per la pasta.
> A dire non mi interessa il meglio o il peggio. E a venir via con tutti i sughi :carneval:
> Quasi non ci fosse scelta... Ecco: quella è un po' l'impressione che dai. Siccome capita (tanto di subire il tradimento, quanto di tradire), non c'è scelta, se non quella di subire o di tradire, a seconda. Come se la scelta non la si potesse fare prima di quando la cassiera ti guarda esterrefatta


Beh ma io scelgo come tutti più e più volte al giorno, dai sughi alla strada da fare a che vestito mettere

Posso scegliere x quello che è nel mio potere, non posso mica scegliere quel che gli altri han deciso di fare vs me

A partire dal tuo post di eventuale replica a questo


Meglio tu mi replichi così? 

Oppure così? :mexican:

O così? 

Io non mi pongo il problema semplicemente perché è fuori dal mio campo di scelta

Indubbiamente ho anche letto qui di gente che si incazza perché vorrebbe decidere anche il tenore delle risposte che riceve

Li ho trovati tipi molto simpatici

Sono destinati a solenni musate e cocenti delusioni, nella loro vita, e non lo sanno

Io faccio con quel che viene, da sempre

Con quel che mi rimanderai, farò..


----------



## Rosarose (18 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Anche.
> Quando non si ama sono determinanti.
> L'amore viene declinato in tante forme, ogni persona ne confonde il significato, ma non c'è amore se non sappiamo vedere l'altro, se non vogliamo il suo bene, se non siamo disposti al minimo sacrificio per lui. Il resto è attrazione, affetto, paura, desiderio.
> Nulla che possa essere esclusivo.


La penso esattamente come te!
E sono contenta che cerchi con delicatezza di aprire gli occhi a @Jaracanda...che è donna intelligente e sensibile ma naturalmente dovrà forse affrontare il tuo stesso percorso ( anche in termini di tempo) prima di raggiungere la piena consapevolezza, sul suo matrimonio.

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (18 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh ma io scelgo come tutti più e più volte al giorno, dai sughi alla strada da fare a che vestito mettere
> 
> Posso scegliere x quello che è nel mio potere, non posso mica scegliere quel che gli altri han deciso di fare vs me
> 
> ...


Lo dicevo per dire che è molto  "spiazzante", questo tuo modo di ragionare.

Tu dici che il dolore del tradito non deve stare al centro dell'universo, proprio perché non era  (e non è) il fulcro dell'agire del traditore. E con cio' riporti una serie di altre azioni umane, dove il dolore che si arreca all'altro e' del tutto involontario. Dalla malattia alla biciclettata finita in disgrazia. E' un po' come fare di tutta un'erba un fascio per dire che la sofferenza non era  "voluta". Ecco: io questo appiattimento non lo condivido. Chi tradisce  (parlo pure per me, che non ho risparmiato tradimenti a me stessa) lo fa sapendo di nuocere. Anche solo in via eventuale. E a cosa si fa male? Cioè. Una volta che si verifica una lesione, uno si deve domandare quale sia il bene leso. Puoi benissimo dire  "a me non capiterà". Non volere. Ma non puoi esimerti dal sapere cosa vai a ledere. Credo che in questo caso il bene leso sia quello della fiducia. Che dovrebbe essere il cardine della coppia. Vuol dire che compi un atto idoneo a scardinarla. Ora.... Dire che questo sia  "uguale" ai travagli di chi va all'ospedale ad assistere il coniuge che per imprudenza si è stampato contro un'auto non mi torna. In nessun modo.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lo dicevo per dire che è molto  "spiazzante", questo tuo modo di ragionare.
> 
> Tu dici che il dolore del tradito non deve stare al centro dell'universo, proprio perché non era  (e non è) il fulcro dell'agire del traditore. E con cio' riporti una serie di altre azioni umane, dove il dolore che si arreca all'altro e' del tutto involontario. Dalla malattia alla biciclettata finita in disgrazia. E' un po' come fare di tutta un'erba un fascio per dire che la sofferenza non era  "voluta". Ecco: io questo appiattimento non lo condivido. Chi tradisce  (parlo pure per me, che non ho risparmiato tradimenti a me stessa) lo fa sapendo di nuocere. Anche solo in via eventuale. E a cosa si fa male? Cioè. Una volta che si verifica una lesione, uno si deve domandare quale sia il bene leso. Puoi benissimo dire  "a me non capiterà". Non volere. Ma non puoi esimerti dal sapere cosa vai a ledere. Credo che in questo caso il bene leso sia quello della fiducia. Che dovrebbe essere il cardine della coppia. Vuol dire che compi un atto idoneo a scardinarla. Ora.... Dire che questo sia  "uguale" ai travagli di chi va all'ospedale ad assistere il coniuge che per imprudenza si è stampato contro un'auto non mi torna. In nessun modo.


Si, io dico che il dolore del tradito non deve stare al centro dell'universo, poiché non è protagonista dell'evento

E lo dico da tradito e lo dico specialmente ai traditi.

Ognuno porta ciò che la propria esperienza gli ha dato, a me ha dato questo, e porto questo

Di rifiutare la poltrona del pianto e della commiserazione, Perché ci si può finire x sprofondare dentro

Però è quel che posso portare io, ognuno benintesi porta quel che ha


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il problema è che, almeno in casa, ti dovresti un attimino far sentire


 e certo, il motivo di lite.


----------



## Foglia (19 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, io dico che il dolore del tradito non deve stare al centro dell'universo, poiché non è protagonista dell'evento
> 
> E lo dico da tradito e lo dico specialmente ai traditi.
> 
> ...


Io non ho mai parlato ne' di pianto, ne' di commiserazione. Credo sia innegabile che esista un dolore, comunque il senso del fare un distinguo non era finalizzato al piangersi addosso, meno che meno a odiare o ad odiarsi. Era finalizzato ad una analisi che andasse al di là della commiserazione. Che peraltro dubito si possa evitare di attraversare. Di sicuro anche per me è stata una tappa, non la vorrei certo come meta. Se poi si possa attenuare pensando  che - quanto ad azioni involontarie che arrecano dolore  - il tradimento e' una delle tante, come dici ognuno porta l'esperienza che ha. Concordo che se ti e' servita a non ingenerare meccanismi "amplificatori", sicuramente per te una sua utilità la avrà anche avuta.
Io non sarei mai capace però di fare mio questo  "appiattimento".


----------



## Foglia (19 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e certo, il motivo di lite.


A costo di creare una frizione, ma coi dovuti modi (cioè senza sbraitare) gli farei presente che se mi vuole in casa a disposizione, deve almeno consentire che casa sia un ambiente vivibile non solo per lui.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io non ho mai parlato ne' di pianto, ne' di commiserazione. .


Si lo so, ma mettere al centro e come protagonista il dolore del tradito, in un discorso generico, predispone a questo

Va bene una settimana va bene due, poi uno recupera lucidità e mette le cose al posto che hanno sempre avuto.

E cioè una collocazione marginale

Nel contesto generale, si intende


----------



## Foglia (19 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si lo so, ma mettere al centro e come protagonista il dolore del tradito, in un discorso generico, predispone a questo
> 
> Va bene una settimana va bene due, poi uno recupera lucidità e mette le cose al posto che hanno sempre avuto.
> 
> ...


Se per te è marginale, nulla quaestio.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se per te è marginale, nulla quaestio.


Oggettivamente è così, poi è chiaro che ognuno la vede dal suo punto di vista, il famoso

"Come hai potuto farmi questo"

Bisogna talvolta accettare la propria marginalità nei vari contesti

Non siamo il centro del mondo


----------



## Foglia (19 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oggettivamente è così, poi è chiaro che ognuno la vede dal suo punto di vista, il famoso
> 
> "Come hai potuto farmi questo"
> 
> ...



Ah boh. Io quando accantonavo il mio dolore proprio dicendo (e sentendomi dire) che non ero il centro del mondo, son finita a soffrire di più. Sicché se ho un dolore, non pretendo che gli altri lo mettano al centro del mondo. Ma di sicuro per me lo e'. Non saprei dare una tempistica di permanenza. Lo e' finché lo rimane, vale a dire finché non risolvo. Ma non risolvo certamente più mettendo a tacere, perché tanto nel mondo c'è di uguale o peggio. Ho già dato e con me non ha funzionato, senz'altro non lo farei più.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ah boh. Io quando accantonavo il mio dolore proprio dicendo (e sentendomi dire) che non ero il centro del mondo, son finita a soffrire di più. Sicché se ho un dolore, non pretendo che gli altri lo mettano al centro del mondo. Ma di sicuro per me lo e'. Non saprei dare una tempistica di permanenza. Lo e' finché lo rimane, vale a dire finché non risolvo. Ma non risolvo certamente più mettendo a tacere, perché tanto nel mondo c'è di uguale o peggio. Ho già dato e con me non ha funzionato, senz'altro non lo farei più.


Ma io non ho detto che "il proprio dolore" va soffocato, per nulla

Ho detto che se il singolo/a ((tradito/a) si mette al centro dell'evento, si mette in una posizione sbagliata (e lo dicono e ridicono tutte le persone che hanno vissuto questa esperienza da traditori.)

Perché lui non è al centro, ma a margine.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma io non ho detto che "il proprio dolore" va soffocato, per nulla
> 
> Ho detto che se il singolo/a ((tradito/a) si mette al centro dell'evento, si mette in una posizione sbagliata (e lo dicono e ridicono tutte le persone che hanno vissuto questa esperienza da traditori.)
> 
> Perché lui non è al centro, ma a margine.


Ma il punto è questo.
Quando si sceglie di vivere con un’altra persona e di costruire una famiglia, questa persona deve essere tra gli elementi principali delle altre scelte.
Se non lo si è e si diventa marginali, sarebbe normale prenderne atto.


----------



## Foglia (19 Novembre 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma io non ho detto che "il proprio dolore" va soffocato, per nulla
> 
> Ho detto che se il singolo/a ((tradito/a) si mette al centro dell'evento, si mette in una posizione sbagliata (e lo dicono e ridicono tutte le persone che hanno vissuto questa esperienza da traditori.)
> 
> Perché lui non è al centro, ma a margine.


Non sei al centro dell'evento. Ma sicuramente non sei neppure ai margini della coppia. Eppure  (parlo per i tradimenti che ho subito io) di lì a diventarlo poco ci e'corso. Tra un "lasciamo perdere" di qua, "non è la fine del mondo" di là.... Non ti dico che goduria, alla fine. Poi ripeto siamo tutti diversi.


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il tradimento non è mai un'_azione _c_ontro qualcuno._
> 
> (eccetto quelli fatti per ripicca, ma credo proprio siano la minoranza).
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Comunque partendo da questo 3d, mi sono fatta un'altra considerazione.
> Di come vengono percepiti certi fatti all'esterno. Sempre in tema di empatia.
> 
> Mio marito ha una sorella, ora divorziata. In costanza di matrimonio, ha riempito il marito di corna, che manco una cesta di lumache. Poi lo ha mollato lei, dicendoglielo. Invero lui sapeva eh. Che passi la botta di una volta, per una volta. Diversamente non ti accorgi solo se nella coppia c'è già un distacco emotivo notevole, oppure quando le corna vengono messe con totale distacco emotivo  (complici attenzione e fortuna). Altrimenti sono convinta che certe cose le senti.
> ...


Forse perchè un certo tipo di mentalità molto molto maschilista ritiene tutto sommato accettabile il fatto che sia un uomo a tradire mentre il tradimento di una donna è inaccettabile ?


----------



## Skorpio (19 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il punto è questo.
> Quando si sceglie di vivere con un’altra persona e di costruire una famiglia, questa persona deve essere tra gli elementi principali delle altre scelte.
> Se non lo si è e si diventa marginali, sarebbe normale prenderne atto.


Ma infatti lungi da me il parlare di marginalità come di una cosa bellissima per chi ha subito un tradimento

Non è bellissima per nulla.

Può essere pure peggio che dell'esser protagonisti

Io parlo di assumere una collocazione CORRETTA nel contesto

Con tutto ciò che per ciascuno individualmente e nelle specifiche situazioni può conseguirne


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ovviamente c'è chi di fronte al minimo rischio di far soffrire il partner o di compromettere la coppia si ferma, chi invece va avanti incurante dei rischi.


Mi riconosco parecchio nel primo profilo da te tratteggiato.
Detesto il secondo, che con quel comportamento mostra assoluto disprezzo, totale menefreghismo e un egoismo oltre ogni limite.


----------



## Foglia (19 Novembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Forse perchè un certo tipo di mentalità molto molto maschilista ritiene tutto sommato accettabile il fatto che sia un uomo a tradire mentre il tradimento di una donna è inaccettabile ?


Eh. Però parlavo di mia suocera  (donna..... Ah. Ha solo 15 anni più di me) verso sua figlia.
Per giunta anche mia suocera ha dato, molto probabilmente, in punto corna


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh. Però parlavo di mia suocera  (donna..... Ah. Ha solo 15 anni più di me) verso sua figlia.
> Per giunta anche mia suocera ha dato, molto probabilmente, in punto corna


Certo, però a mio avviso un certo modo di pensare accomuna uomini e donne...


----------



## Foglia (19 Novembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Certo, però a mio avviso un certo modo di pensare accomuna uomini e donne...


Oh. In mia presenza ha dato della  "schifosa" alla figlia (che non era presente). Io molto più terra terra immagino che volesse. "parificare i conti" con mio cognato. Che si è trovata venduta la "casa-regalo", dopo pochissimo che lui la aveva ristrutturata. 
Scherzi a parte, non so.

Bella famiglia  

(e ancora più scema io)


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oh. In mia presenza ha dato della  "schifosa" alla figlia (che non era presente). Io molto più terra terra immagino che volesse. "parificare i conti" con mio cognato. Che si è trovata venduta la "casa-regalo", dopo pochissimo che lui la aveva ristrutturata.
> Scherzi a parte, non so.
> 
> Bella famiglia
> ...


Chi è che ha venduto la "casa-regalo" ?


----------



## Foglia (19 Novembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Chi è che ha venduto la "casa-regalo" ?


I suoceri. Più o meno dall'oggi al domani.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oh. In mia presenza ha dato della  "schifosa" alla figlia (che non era presente). Io molto più terra terra immagino che volesse. "parificare i conti" con mio cognato. Che si è trovata venduta la "casa-regalo", dopo pochissimo che lui la aveva ristrutturata.
> Scherzi a parte, non so.
> 
> Bella famiglia
> ...


Questi però sono più interessati alla roba che al resto.
Fanno Malavoglia di cognome?


----------



## Foglia (19 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questi però sono più interessati alla roba che al resto.
> Fanno Malavoglia di cognome?


Diciamo che è una storia molto lunga


----------

